# CineStrings SOLO discussion thread



## Zhao Shen (Mar 10, 2016)

Title says it all. Wow, possibly the best solo strings VST I've heard yet, even without being HD audio.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 10, 2016)

Sounds not bad. Sounds like i can fiddle around with the Violin. =) The slur/portamento seems more useable for slower lines, not fast slur sort of transition.


----------



## Tatu (Mar 10, 2016)

I decided to put all my eggs on this basket after they released the Tina Guo Legato and told they'd apply those techniques to their upcoming solo strings. Looking good so far. Can't wait.


----------



## tmm (Mar 11, 2016)

Was there some kind of a pre-order for this? I don't see one on the site. Agreed, the Tina lib is still my go-to for expressive solo cello. To the degree that I sometimes rework my arrangements to have the cello playing lead when I'd originally intended for it to be a violin or viola part, but needed it to be more expressive than I could get from my solo violin / viola libs.



Tatu said:


> I decided to put all my eggs on this basket after they released the Tina Guo Legato and told they'd apply those techniques to their upcoming solo strings. Looking good so far. Can't wait.


----------



## MA-Simon (Mar 11, 2016)

Sounds nice!


----------



## toddkedwards (Mar 11, 2016)

Sounding really great. Looks like I need to start saving for another library!


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 11, 2016)

Sounds promising!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Mar 11, 2016)

Awesome, can't wait...


----------



## Tatu (Mar 11, 2016)

tmm said:


> Was there some kind of a pre-order for this?


No I don't think there was. Yeah, I also tend to swap parts from other instruments to Tina Guo - immediate results sometimes almost feel like cheating :D


----------



## Jackles (Mar 12, 2016)

Sounds impressive. Are there any dynamic layers ? I wonder how piano or forte can it go. Anyhow, so far, it sounds as good as what I actually expected from the EW Hollywood Solo library.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 12, 2016)

Almost missed this one. Looking forward to hearing more. I'm still waiting for the right solo strings package


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 12, 2016)

SymphonicSamples said:


> Almost missed this one. Looking forward to hearing more. I'm still waiting for the right solo strings package


What do you think of the other Cinesamples' libraries?


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 12, 2016)

Hey Rodney, to be honest , and as crazy as it sounds I actually don't have a single Cinesamples library. I have bits and pieces from other developer but no CS. Not by choice mind you but due to my survival instincts kicking in with my partner when they releases things I like, just bad timing  But when I hear examples where their libraries are used in pieces the SDL - Sampler Drug Lord kicks in, even now as I now listen to their orchestral strings.


----------



## airwavemusic (Mar 13, 2016)

Cinestrings solo will add up to this incredible series of instruments that cs have delivered so far. For my part I own Tina's legato cello, cineorch, voxos, cinewinds and cinebrass core and pro and I'm a very happy customer. For strings however, I used to swear by LASS but now I also have adagio bundle from 8dio. I might add cs core and Cineperc to my Arsenal in the future. What I like is the interface and the fact you can get great results quickly when on a rush. However when you're looking for deep sampling, more articulations, more options, you will be better off with 8dios libs but they're very exhausting in terms of setup in a template. For people on the hunt for the standard articulations and playability straight out of the box, for me cinesamples are a winning team, and probably the only company that understands the needs of everyone. This is why I'll probably end up buying solo, perc, and cs core too on the longer term. 1600€ well spent!


----------



## AllanH (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm really looking forward to understanding the details. I'm definitely interested in solo strings. Crossing my fingers for a musikmesse announcement.


----------



## Flux (Mar 14, 2016)

Oh man, I just bought Friedlander Violin, but I may have to bite when this when it comes out. Curious what the price will be.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm guessing a standard of US$499 or US$399.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 14, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> What do you think of the other Cinesamples' libraries?



Since my guess is this a general question I'll answer my opinion. I like Cinesamples a lot but some libraries a bit more than others. I have found cinestrings to be not too useful for my setup but brass and percussion are great. The Tina Guo solo cello, though it reacts a bit slow, has been extremely useful because of it's tone and expression, the best I have heard and I have used it on many TV series. For me proof of concept was good enough on that instrument that I will buy their solo strings. Even with legato being a bit sluggish, i can speed it up easily and it always fits sonically. I do not however try to do anything nimble with it. Of course their new solo strings may be nimble.


----------



## AllanH (Mar 14, 2016)

Have they announced an expected release date?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Mar 15, 2016)

AllanH said:


> Have they announced an expected release date?


"When it's ready."


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 16, 2016)

Craig: you can "speed it up easily"? Tell me please...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 16, 2016)

I would agree with Craig on all counts. I am hoping that the new solo strings have that sense of 'expression' so wonderfully captured in Tina's Library. My usual criticism with solo strings are their sterility and lack of expression (probably mostly due to players selected.)


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 16, 2016)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Since my guess is this a general question I'll answer my opinion. I like Cinesamples a lot but some libraries a bit more than others. I have found cinestrings to be not too useful for my setup but brass and percussion are great. The Tina Guo solo cello, though it reacts a bit slow, has been extremely useful because of it's tone and expression, the best I have heard and I have used it on many TV series. For me proof of concept was good enough on that instrument that I will buy their solo strings. Even with legato being a bit sluggish, i can speed it up easily and it always fits sonically. I do not however try to do anything nimble with it. Of course their new solo strings may be nimble.


That has been my experience also. When it comes to my own personal experience with Cinesamples it has been "hit or miss."


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 16, 2016)

I remember reading someone here several months back, who seemed to be in the know, that CS had (maybe?) adopted 8dio's legato method of not cross-fading into sustains for this new library. Seems we'll soon find out!


----------



## BradHoyt (Mar 17, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> I would agree with Craig on all counts. I am hoping that the new solo strings have that sense of 'expression' so wonderfully captured in Tina's Library. My usual criticism with solo strings are their sterility and lack of expression (probably mostly due to players selected.)


I'd recommend checking out VirHarmoic's Bohemian violin if you're looking for something that is most definitely not sterile. They'll be coming out with a solo cello in about a month from now also.


----------



## owenave (Mar 17, 2016)

For emotional solo strings I am completely knocked out by Best Service Emotional Cello. I am hoping they add to that library with viola and violin. For my own personal taste I keep listening to the demos of Emotional Cello and can't wait till I have the money to buy it. The cello I just heard in this demo of CineStrings Solo did not come near to exciting me.... but like all things this is my personal taste.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 18, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> CS had (maybe?) adopted 8dio's legato method of not cross-fading into sustains for this new library.



As if VSL didn't do that same thing 10-12 years prior to 8dio...


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 18, 2016)

Man, I'm excited about this. I've just bought Cinebrass and CineWinds and love them. I'll be buying the whole Orchestra in due time and this for sure! Amazing libraries!


----------



## Ultraxenon (Mar 19, 2016)

Flux said:


> Oh man, I just bought Friedlander Violin, but I may have to bite when this when it comes out. Curious what the price will be.


Yes, but the Friedlander Violin is amazing too, used it a lot. But this from Cinesamples sounds amazing


----------



## Vovique (Apr 19, 2016)

CS Twitter:


----------



## constaneum (Apr 19, 2016)

Interesting to hear it. Hehe


----------



## AllanH (Apr 19, 2016)

there's a lot of good solo strings this spring. TG is incredible, so this could be very good.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 20, 2016)

Not giving a date must mean (imo) still a month or 2 needed. Would be cool to hear another partial demo or something, to keep the interest up, and maybe prevent us from buying something else!...


----------



## LondonMike (Apr 20, 2016)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Since my guess is this a general question I'll answer my opinion. I like Cinesamples a lot but some libraries a bit more than others. I have found cinestrings to be not too useful for my setup but brass and percussion are great. The Tina Guo solo cello, though it reacts a bit slow, has been extremely useful because of it's tone and expression, the best I have heard and I have used it on many TV series. For me proof of concept was good enough on that instrument that I will buy their solo strings. Even with legato being a bit sluggish, i can speed it up easily and it always fits sonically. I do not however try to do anything nimble with it. Of course their new solo strings may be nimble.


Have you seen the videos for the new Orchestral Tools cello? It seems very nimble and I wonder how you compare the sound with Tina Guo? I've been holding off on my solo strings until Cinesamples is out because I'm hoping for something that does it all (!?) From demos I've watched, Emotional Cello seems the best and I was a bit disappointed with some of the tone of the Sample Modeling viola but the expressivity is great.


----------



## Rodney Money (Apr 20, 2016)

Although I have most of the libraries from Cinesamples, recently I have found myself getting less and less excited about their libraries, because I have found other libraries more suited to my needs concerning the way they sound and function. For example, if CineStrings Solo is like their other libraries then their shorts will be too loud compared to the longer sustains, the legato too sluggish for faster passages, limited articulations, and hanging notes when trying to perform live. The cello in my humble opinion will not be as good as Orchestral Tools' cello or Emotional Cello. With this being said though, I will probably still end of purchasing the solos to simply blend in with my CineStrings Core to make it more expressive and overall add more beauty and detail. I have done experiments with this with Tina Guo and CineStrings with happy results, but I am afraid if one day when I purchase Berlin Strings I will never use my CineStrings again except for aggressive shorts. With all of this being said though, I pray that Cinesamples makes me eat crow with my comments, and I will have to take them back. I don't see this library as the next big thing to compose your next great string quartet, but more for those beautiful, sad, quiet or thoughtful moments often seen in media when the main character is reflecting on an event.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 20, 2016)

Sid Francis said:


> Craig: you can "speed it up easily"? Tell me please...



Sorry just revisiting this thread now Sid...I move everything in the piano roll to get it to lay in correctly on the TG cello...takes a few seconds of futzing...no biggie for me.

London Mike, I have played and recorded a demo for Nocturne Cello. It is as nimble as advertised and can do a lot of things (The TG cello can't) and I like it a lot. It sounds quite good but it is a different player and different room than the TG cello. Now that I have Nocturne I guess the question is will I use it...the answer is I will and do use Nocturne, will i still use the TG cello?, the answer is yes. I guess the next question is do i have "Emotional Cello"...the answer is no (though it looks great). I am coming to the conclusion that more is more and you can have too many good libraries.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 20, 2016)

Amen, and well preached, Brother Craig.


----------



## LondonMike (Apr 21, 2016)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Sorry just revisiting this thread now Sid...I move everything in the piano roll to get it to lay in correctly on the TG cello...takes a few seconds of futzing...no biggie for me.
> 
> London Mike, I have played and recorded a demo for Nocturne Cello. It is as nimble as advertised and can do a lot of things (The TG cello can't) and I like it a lot. It sounds quite good but it is a different player and different room than the TG cello. Now that I have Nocturne I guess the question is will I use it...the answer is I will and do use Nocturne, will i still use the TG cello?, the answer is yes. I guess the next question is do i have "Emotional Cello"...the answer is no (though it looks great). I am coming to the conclusion that more is more and you can have too many good libraries.


Thanks Craig, this spring I'll have to get my solo strings sorted one way or t'other!


----------



## ScarletJerry (Apr 21, 2016)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Sorry just revisiting this thread now Sid...I move everything in the piano roll to get it to lay in correctly on the TG cello...takes a few seconds of futzing...no biggie for me.
> 
> London Mike, I have played and recorded a demo for Nocturne Cello. It is as nimble as advertised and can do a lot of things (The TG cello can't) and I like it a lot. It sounds quite good but it is a different player and different room than the TG cello. Now that I have Nocturne I guess the question is will I use it...the answer is I will and do use Nocturne, will i still use the TG cello?, the answer is yes. I guess the next question is do i have "Emotional Cello"...the answer is no (though it looks great). I am coming to the conclusion that more is more and you can have too many good libraries.



Craig,
Tell me more. What do you specifically do in the piano roll? Can you share an example?

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## kunst91 (Apr 21, 2016)

They have also made significant improvements to the library even SINCE they released the teaser. Will be the best solo strings on the market hands down.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 21, 2016)

ScarletJerry said:


> Craig,
> Tell me more. What do you specifically do in the piano roll? Can you share an example?
> 
> -Scarlet Jerry



Generally move notes forward...nothing fancy


----------



## 5Lives (Apr 21, 2016)

kunst91 said:


> They have also made significant improvements to the library even SINCE they released the teaser. Will be the best solo strings on the market hands down.



So what you're saying is if we wanted a solo violin and cello specifically, we should wait instead of getting something like OT Nocturne Cello or Bohemian Violin?


----------



## kunst91 (Apr 22, 2016)

5Lives said:


> So what you're saying is if we wanted a solo violin and cello specifically, we should wait instead of getting something like OT Nocturne Cello or Bohemian Violin?



In so many words


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 22, 2016)

kunst91 said:


> They have also made significant improvements to the library even SINCE they released the teaser. Will be the best solo strings on the market hands down.



Will be the best (fill in the blank) on the market hands down._...Never_ true objectively, not with _any_ sampled instrument or library, not from _any_ developer.

Will be my favorite (fill in the blank) on the market hands down.., a fair statement.


----------



## kunst91 (Apr 22, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Will be the best (fill in the blank) on the market hands down._...Never_ true objectively, not with _any_ sampled instrument or library, not from _any_ developer.
> 
> Will be my favorite (fill in the blank) on the market hands down.., a fair statement.



You are correct, sir


----------



## Anders Wall (Apr 22, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Will be the best (fill in the blank) on the market hands down._...Never_ true objectively, not with _any_ sampled instrument or library, not from _any_ developer.


Is anything anyone ever writes truly objective?
Nahhhh don't think so. In normal "day-to-day" conversation if one says "this is the best ..." then it's kind of implied that it's the persons own opinion and not a universal truth.
Just my two cents.

Best,
Anders


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 22, 2016)

In my opinion, words matter and nobody should make that statement since as you say, it can never be objectively so. 

I know that I am bucking the Internet ethos by holding people to that standard, but that is the way I roll.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 22, 2016)

WallofSound said:


> Is anything anyone ever writes truly objective?
> Nahhhh don't think so. In normal "day-to-day" conversation if one says "this is the best ..." then it's kind of implied that it's the persons own opinion and not a universal truth.
> Just my two cents.



Perhaps, but seeing as this comment came from someone with some apparent insider knowledge of the product then it carries a little more weight at this point than a normal opinion.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 22, 2016)

Only if you assign more weight to it.


----------



## Anders Wall (Apr 22, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> Perhaps, but seeing as this comment came from someone with some apparent insider knowledge of the product then it carries a little more weight at this point than a normal opinion.


No not really.
Best,
/Anders


----------



## Anders Wall (Apr 22, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> In my opinion, words matter and nobody should make that statement since as you say, it can never be objectively so.


Again, that is your opinion, perhaps it's a cultural difference. Most of the people I talk to understands the difference, unless they themself have a agenda
Best,
/Anders


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 22, 2016)

I love it Jay!! and : every word signed!


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 22, 2016)

Here's the thing:

Almost every developer has fanboys and haters. Some because they have relationships and some because they genuinely usually like or dislike that developer's products. Some have a great level of experience and/or skills that they have demonstrated. some do not. So their credibility is fair game for anyone to make a personal judgement about.

I will only point out that in all the years I have been here, _including_ the years I worked for EW and therefore had a rooting interest and predisposition to like their products. you never read that kind of sweeping a generalization from me.


----------



## Anders Wall (Apr 22, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> I will only point out that in all the years I have been here, _including_ the years I worked for EW and therefore had a rooting interest and predisposition to like their products. you never read that kind of sweeping a generalization from me.


So if one does a search on EastWest Lurker or/and Ashermusic one would not find a single generalization from you?
Cool.
Anyway your missing the point. This is how we communicate. If I say that Steve Gadd is the best drummer in the world it's implied that that's my opinion and not a (the) universal truth. But it tells everyone where I stand and that I'm passioned enough to share that with you.
If we remove the passion from our means to communicate, what's left? Correctness?
Best,
Anders


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 22, 2016)

WallofSound said:


> So if one does a search on EastWest Lurker or/and Ashermusic one would not find a single generalization from you?
> Cool.
> Anyway your missing the point. This is how we communicate. If I say that Steve Gadd is the best drummer in the world it's implied that that's my opinion and not a (the) universal truth. But it tells everyone where I stand and that I'm passioned enough to share that with you.
> If we remove the passion from our means to communicate, what's left? Correctness?
> ...



Yes, I do believe you will not find a single instance where I claimed any one library from any one developer, including EW, was singularly better than _any_ of its competitor's. You will see _lots_ of instances where I say "I like best" or "I prefer."

You also will never see my say e.g. "Steve Gadd is the best drummer in the world" because there is also Harvey Mason, Peter Erskine, Vinny Collaiuta, and so many others etc. that I would consider it disrespectful

You say "This is how we communicate" and perhaps in this era, that is so. It's not how I communicate however.
Passion is not an substitute for verbal accuracy. They can go hand and hand. 

Biut if you see that as a distinction without a difference, well, we just disagree.


----------



## kunst91 (Apr 22, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Here's the thing:
> 
> Almost every developer has fanboys and haters. Some because they have relationships and some because they genuinely usually like or dislike that developer's products. Some have a great level of experience and/or skills that they have demonstrated. some do not. So their credibility is fair game for anyone to make a personal judgement about.
> 
> I will only point out that in all the years I have been here, _including_ the years I worked for EW and therefore had a rooting interest and predisposition to like their products. you never read that kind of sweeping a generalization from me.



Absolutely agree with everything above. As for skills and experience mine are quite limited  I will say that I have always been a Spitfire/EW "fanboy" and haven't cared much for many cinesamples libraries. Hearing the solo strings, however, left me feeling quite impressed--hence my giddy and likely a little too hyperbolic "best on the market" post 

As you have pointed out, the whole qualitative judgement thing is difficult to nail down, and as "good" and "realistic" as these solo strings sound, I still use an old Kirk Hunter solo cello sample that I can't seem to quit


----------



## Anders Wall (Apr 22, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> You also will never see my say e.g. "Steve Gadd is the best drummer in the world" because there is also Harvey Mason, Peter Erskine, Vinny Collaiuta, and so many others etc. that I would consider it disrespectful


That's just silly.
No one would ever come to think that you would disrespect another person/thing/whatever for having a opinion. Even if it's a strong one. Ie the best or most or...
But again, I guess it's a cultural thing.
Best,
/Anders


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 22, 2016)

kunst91 said:


> Absolutely agree with everything above. As for skills and experience mine are quite limited  I will say that I have always been a Spitfire/EW "fanboy" and haven't cared much for many cinesamples libraries. Hearing the solo strings, however, left me feeling quite impressed--hence my giddy and likely a little too hyperbolic "best on the market" post
> 
> As you have pointed out, the whole qualitative judgement thing is difficult to nail down, and as "good" and "realistic" as these solo strings sound, I still use an old Kirk Hunter solo cello sample that I can't seem to quit



Thank you for:

a) Getting my point.
b) Receiving it for the point I was making and not an attack on you, which it wasn't.

Speaks well for you, IMHO.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 22, 2016)

Is this a Cinestrings solo thread, or an old lady bickering thread?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Apr 22, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> Is this a Cinestrings solo thread, or an old lady bickering thread?


Every thread of 3 pages or more has some form of old lady bickering


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 22, 2016)

WallofSound said:


> No not really.
> Best,
> /Anders



no not really what?


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 22, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> Every thread of 3 pages or more has some form of old lady bickering




Yeah, I know that I tend to go there. Sorry.


----------



## Anders Wall (Apr 22, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> no not really what?


Read my first post again, no one is truly objective. If, let say, Ashermusic were to say that Sonivox is the best library then that is his opinion not a objective statement. Assuming the person behind the name Ashermusic is a he otherwise it would be her opinion.



jamwerks said:


> Is this a Cinestrings solo thread, or an old lady bickering thread?


Opps didn't see the topic, sorry about that. Yes this is a Cinestring solo thread, thank you!

Best,
Anders


----------



## Anders Wall (Apr 22, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> Title says it all. Wow, possibly the best solo strings VST I've heard yet, even without being HD audio.



+1
A instant buy!

Best,
Anders


----------



## URL (Apr 22, 2016)

Release date anyone?


----------



## Phryq (Apr 23, 2016)

Based only on that demo I like Embertone better, as well as the new Chris Hein.

Any details of recording? Dry? Phase aligned? Controllable vibrato?


----------



## Anders Wall (Apr 23, 2016)

Phryq said:


> Based only on that demo I like Embertone better, as well as the new Chris Hein.
> 
> Any details of recording? Dry? Phase aligned? Controllable vibrato?


Cool, then it's a good thing you've got the Embertones. Did you ever buy the CH or are you still waiting for that manual?
Cinesamples usually records at the MGMScoring Stage at Sony Pictures Studios in Los Angeles. I'm sure you could send them a msg and ask for more details. If you do, please share any answer with us.
Best,
Anders


----------



## Phryq (Apr 23, 2016)

I haven't bought it yet, but I plan to. Maybe if I quite coffee... and food... I can re-allocate those funds


----------



## chrysshawk (Apr 23, 2016)

I am looking forward to the release. Until then, I really don't understand how one can make a judgement of a product whose features are unknown, release date is inknown, no demos or walkthoughs exist (since the product is not yet finished), and price is unknown  

Seems *slightly* presumptuous.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 23, 2016)

chrysshawk said:


> I am looking forward to the release. Until then, I really don't understand how one can make a judgement of a product whose features are unknown, release date is inknown, no demos or walkthoughs exist (since the product is not yet finished), and price is unknown
> 
> Seems *slightly* presumptuous.



That would be my feelings as well, although I might not label it presumptuous, just unwise.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Apr 23, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Yeah, I know that I tend to go there. Sorry.


No need to apologize, we're all sassy old ladies on the inside  I know I can be...


----------



## Vovique (Apr 23, 2016)

Sound is gorgeous no doubt, and the tone somewhat resembles rather antique Dan Dean Solo Strings (minus legato, x-fades and velocity layers))


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 23, 2016)

WallofSound said:


> Read my first post again, no one is truly objective.



I don't need to read your post again. I know what your point is and MY point is that Kunst91 made a comment that, to me, implied insider knowledge of the product. i.e. Suggestions of new tweaks being done and veiled recommendations that everyone should wait until release before buying other solo strings accompanied by winky faces etc. 

In the context of a forum where no one else has any other information then an opinion accompanied by insider knowledge inherently carries more weight. 

That's my opinion and you dismissing it by simply saying "no not really" means nothing. 

...maybe it's a cultural difference.


----------



## Anders Wall (Apr 23, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> ...maybe it's a cultural difference.


I guess it is.

Best,
/Anders


----------



## Rockguitarzan (Apr 23, 2016)

So.......does anyone here at the composers forum......compose........


----------



## ysnyvz (Apr 23, 2016)

Rockguitarzan said:


> So.......does anyone here at the composers forum......compose........


No, our computers compose automatically while we are surfing the internet.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 23, 2016)

Rockguitarzan said:


> So.......does anyone here at the composers forum......compose........


----------



## Anders Wall (Apr 23, 2016)

Rockguitarzan said:


> So.......does anyone here at the composers forum......compose........


Oh, this is a composers forum???

/A


----------



## constaneum (Apr 23, 2016)

Ahhhhaah! We compose and "conduct" the virtual orchestra with our one "play" click button. . Haha


----------



## chrysshawk (Apr 24, 2016)

Of course I don't compose, I thought that was the whole point of CineSolo, that the soloists would do it for me with a keyswitch..!


----------



## novaburst (Apr 24, 2016)

The library' seems like it is going to be the go to, since it has both violin and cello,

I have two solo instruments not from these developers,

But I was wondering do you collect solo instruments from different developers, or is it a matter of waiting until your favourite developer produces a great solo pruduct,

Or do you grab as many solo instruments as you can,

Or is it a matter of your existing solo instrument is not good enough

While it is great that developers are hearing the voice of library users are there new products really out performing our existing librarys ( solo)

Edit: just to add, is it the tone you prefer, ease of use, feel,

For instance when watching interviews with famous cello players, or even other artist like guitarist, bass players.......... I always see about four and more cellos in there room, there is a bass player that has more than 15 bass guitars, some artist you can even open a shop with the amount of guitars they have.

Is this becoming the norm now in the virtual world to have a collection of solo instruments, and use for different pieces of music, 

Is this a sign that sample library's are really giving us what we need in reality of sound, 

Are library's now on par with real instruments

.


----------



## Haakond (Apr 25, 2016)

There are some more info on their website!

https://cinesamples.com/product/cinestrings-solo

Looks like there will be two violins, a viola, a cello and even a bass!


----------



## 5Lives (Apr 25, 2016)

Will they include portamento? CineStrings don't have that unfortunately.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Apr 25, 2016)

novaburst said:


> But I was wondering do you collect solo instruments from different developers, or is it a matter of waiting until your favourite developer produces a great solo pruduct,
> 
> Or do you grab as many solo instruments as you can,
> 
> Or is it a matter of your existing solo instrument is not good enough


If it sounds great and is affordable, buy it


----------



## ysnyvz (Apr 25, 2016)

5Lives said:


> Will they include portamento? CineStrings don't have that unfortunately.


Yes, they just call it espressivo legato.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 25, 2016)

Mike Patti hates portamento so much he cant even bring himself to say the word


----------



## constaneum (Apr 25, 2016)

Even though it'll be a great sounding library, i still find the legato a bit sluggish from the video. Not sure whether it's capable to do faster passage and able to do runs or not. OT's latest Cello seems to nail it in terms of faster passage but i'm still waiting for a more thorough video walkthrough of it.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 26, 2016)

Sorry, but I didn't hear anything impressive in the short video clip posted. 

Did I miss something ?


----------



## benuzzell (Apr 26, 2016)

muziksculp said:


> Sorry, but I didn't hear anything impressive in the short video clip posted.
> 
> Did I miss something ?


I'm with you on this one, muziksculp! Been waiting for CS Solo with great anticipation but, after watching the teaser, I just wasn't impressed. Hopefully a lot has changed since that trailer. If not, I'm really liking the sound of OT's Nocturne Cello at the moment. I'll wait for a walkthrough with constaneum!


----------



## AllanH (Apr 26, 2016)

The controls look good. It'll be interesting to hear an actual demo or play-through.


----------



## lucor (May 4, 2016)

A short sneak-peek at the viola by Michael Barry. I hope he doesn't mind me posting this here, but that just sounds too frickin' good not to.
Seems to be just one patch, no keyswitching involved.

https://hollywoodscoring.app.box.com/s/fyzhj9h0b1b5paejlml28lqsa857q64c


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 4, 2016)

of course VERY short and may only be playing to it's strengths - BUT got my attention.


----------



## Vlzmusic (May 4, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> of course VERY short and may only be playing to it's strengths - BUT got my attention.


Even if its the only thing it can do - sounds bonanza!!


----------



## Ultraxenon (May 4, 2016)

Sounds promising, thats for sure


----------



## Zhao Shen (May 4, 2016)

Ohhhhhhh RIP my wallet.


----------



## rottoy (May 4, 2016)

lucor said:


> A short sneak-peek at the viola by Michael Barry. I hope he doesn't mind me posting this here, but that just sounds too frickin' good not to.
> Seems to be just one patch, no keyswitching involved.
> 
> https://hollywoodscoring.app.box.com/s/fyzhj9h0b1b5paejlml28lqsa857q64c


That is so damn sexy I can't contain my excitement. 
If that doesn't impress, I want to know what you're smoking.


----------



## Sid Francis (May 4, 2016)

That sounds perfect! Sound and playability. If all the strings are like that (first cello demo had a LOT more smearing legato)in the end count me in!


----------



## Rodney Money (May 4, 2016)

How much do y'all think this library is going to be? $400, $500?


----------



## ysnyvz (May 4, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> How much do y'all think this library is going to be? $400, $500?


$349


----------



## Rodney Money (May 4, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> $349


Is this on their site?


----------



## ysnyvz (May 4, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Is this on their site?


Just my prediction, considering cinewinds core is $349


----------



## lucor (May 4, 2016)

More stuff!

Edit: Sorry guys, looks like it got deleted.


----------



## kurtvanzo (May 4, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> Just my prediction, considering cinewinds core is $349



The Cinesample webpage is 404 too, bummer. Viola sounds awesome. Cinesamples usually opens high, I would say $449 or $499 is a better bet that $349, but perhaps they've changed. Realize this is 5 (or 6?) solo instruments in one. I can see it opening higher, sorry to say. (Cinestrings Core lists at $499)


----------



## constaneum (May 4, 2016)

Since it's soloist (complex to sample solo strings) and judging from the amount of instruments they've sampled (2 violins, BaBY !!), i reckon the price would be much higher than 399. Perhaps kurtvanzo might be right with the price. Who knows might be $549 or $599 for worst case. LOL !


----------



## Inceptic (May 4, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> Just my prediction, considering cinewinds core is $349



$349 sounds about right. Considering also how much competition is out there, hiring only a handful of musicians instead of a full ensemble, re-using a lot of their scripting from previous libraries, etc...


----------



## Zhao Shen (May 4, 2016)

Inceptic said:


> $349 sounds about right. Considering also how much competition is out there, hiring only a handful of musicians instead of a full ensemble, re-using a lot of their scripting from previous libraries, etc...


You'd be surprised how much work a convincing solo strings library is. Maybe they don't need to spend as much on hiring players, but from the results that we are hearing I can guarantee that it wasn't a "re-use the script"-type deal. Maybe I'm just too deep into the hype train, but if any strings library deserves 8Dio-level self-acclaim it's this one. So yeah, I've written a product description that you guys at Cinesamples can feel free to use!

"8̶D̶i̶o̶ ̶A̶d̶a̶g̶i̶o̶ ̶S̶t̶r̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶S̶e̶r̶i̶e̶s̶  CineStrings SOLO marks the most expressive collection of deep-sampled emotional strings ever created. A̶d̶a̶g̶i̶o̶ This gorgeous collection contains a variety of advanced techniques that were specifically developed for the library. The techniques allow you to create completely realistic string sequences with true emotion and passion. You don’t need to be a master orchestrator to sound great."


----------



## ysnyvz (May 5, 2016)

Guys, Cinestrings Core is a 55 player string orchestra. Cinestrings Solo has 5 solo instruments and less articulations. Logically Cinestrings Solo has to be cheaper. Cinesamples have fair prices unlike some other companies.


----------



## willbedford (May 5, 2016)

Inceptic said:


> re-using a lot of their scripting from previous libraries, etc...


The script is built from the ground up, not reused...


----------



## amorphosynthesis (May 5, 2016)

Hey Will, kind of irrelevant,but since I found you here...
is http://northernscoringtools.com/ down for ever?
Kind of missed the solo oboe
Btw the cinesamples solo viola sounds very pleasant to my ears


----------



## Vision (May 6, 2016)

lucor said:


> A short sneak-peek at the viola by Michael Barry. I hope he doesn't mind me posting this here, but that just sounds too frickin' good not to.
> Seems to be just one patch, no keyswitching involved.
> 
> https://hollywoodscoring.app.box.com/s/fyzhj9h0b1b5paejlml28lqsa857q64c




This is really quite a dynamic sounding legato demo. If this is a result of their new scripting engine, I hate to say it, but they need to redo the CS core legato patches so there can be some sort of parity with these solo strings. CS core legato patches aren't bad for the most part.. But they are not agile, and I think this is a major weakness of the library. Imagine having a string ensemble patch that can answer this passage.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 6, 2016)

Vision said:


> I hate to say it, but they need to redo the CS core legato patches so there can be some sort of parity with these solo strings.


You don't have to "hate it" my friend. Say what you feel, because I feel the exact same way. CS has been my biggest disappointment financially. From the moment I loaded up the first patch I was disappointed. CS was my first professional string library, and the only one I have at this moment, but every time I try to use it, it just doesn't fulfill my needs. When I hear someone just messing, playing around with their Orchestral Tools or Spitfire strings I say in my head, "Really CS?" I am actually looking forward to CineStrings Solo for one reason: to blend with my CS to make them sound better.


----------



## higgs (May 6, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> CS has been my biggest disappointment financially. From the moment I loaded up the first patch I was disappointed. CS was my first professional string library, and the only one I have at this moment, but every time I try to use it, it just doesn't fulfill my needs.



Agh, that sucks, Rodney. I nearly pulled the trigger on CS a couple of times...something about the demo tracks and peer compositions I listened to just weren't connecting to my wallet. I've gone back to listen numerous times because of the reviews, and because I figure that I must be missing something. I never put a fine point on it, but perhaps the Core legs are it.

I'm sorry that happened for your first string lib purchase, but I'm happy you and Vision mentioned it. I can now stay focused on Berlin for new strings.


----------



## Vision (May 6, 2016)

higgs said:


> Agh, that sucks, Rodney. I nearly pulled the trigger on CS a couple of times...something about the demo tracks and peer compositions I listened to just weren't connecting to my wallet. I've gone back to listen numerous times because of the reviews, and because I figure that I must be missing something. I never put a fine point on it, but perhaps the Core legs are it.
> 
> I'm sorry that happened for your first string lib purchase, but I'm happy you and Vision mentioned it. I can now stay focused on Berlin for new strings.



I want to clarify, I actually do like the sound of cinestrings core, especially the staccatos and the control you can have over them. I also like the sustain patches quite a bit, and have used it on various projects. It's just that legato is way behind the curve on agility. I'm sure they know this. The good news is that CS have been pretty good with updates lately. I don't see any reason why they couldn't do a legato strings revamp for core. Maybe the cost would be an issue.. Idk. But I would hope the better scripting could perhaps be implemented in core.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 6, 2016)

higgs said:


> Agh, that sucks, Rodney. I nearly pulled the trigger on CS a couple of times...something about the demo tracks and peer compositions I listened to just weren't connecting to my wallet. I've gone back to listen numerous times because of the reviews, and because I figure that I must be missing something. I never put a fine point on it, but perhaps the Core legs are it.
> 
> I'm sorry that happened for your first string lib purchase, but I'm happy you and Vision mentioned it. I can now stay focused on Berlin for new strings.


Berlin will be my answer also. I like CS's shorts but CS_ to me_ simply lacks the beauty in its sustains. I could see me though layering Berlin's shorts with CS's.


----------



## Haakond (May 6, 2016)

Vision said:


> This is really quite a dynamic sounding legato demo. If this is a result of their new scripting engine, I hate to say it, but they need to redo the CS core legato patches so there can be some sort of parity with these solo strings. CS core legato patches aren't bad for the most part.. But they are not agile, and I think this is a major weakness of the library. Imagine having a string ensemble patch that can answer this passage.



Saw that Cinestrings Solo will have an automatic speedkontrol-feature, so I sent an email to Cinesamples asking if this would be included in future updates with other Cinesamples libraries (I think Cinewinds could need something like that), and they said it was a good idea, and they would write it down to their developers. He also said that they were grateful for all feedback, and said if I had any friends who wanted the features like this, they should send an email. The more, the merrier


----------



## Rodney Money (May 6, 2016)

Haakond said:


> Saw that Cinestrings Solo will have an automatic speedkontrol-feature, so I sent an email to Cinesamples asking if this would be included in future updates with other Cinesamples libraries (I think Cinewinds could need something like that), and they said it was a good idea, and they would write it down to their developers. He also said that they were grateful for all feedback, and said if I had any friends who wanted the features like this, they should send an email. The more, the merrier


I do love the Mikes for that. I find myself giving money to the people I like such as Cinesamples, Orchestral Tools, Spitfire, and Wavesfactory, for example.


----------



## jamwerks (May 6, 2016)

Adding a control to an older library isn't necessarily possible. With legato, most of the final result has to do with what and how it is recorded (transition speed, playing style, etc.). The scripting really depends on what you have to script for...


----------



## Vision (May 6, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Berlin will be my answer also. I like CS's shorts but CS_ to me_ simply lacks the beauty in its sustains. I could see me though layering Berlin's shorts with CS's.



Yeah, I hear you man. I don't use CS on everything. But you actually said it yourself.. the sustains kind of do lack "beauty".. but sometimes I want a raw, sort of strident sound, and some of other libraries lack this. Sometimes I don't want vibrato on my sustains. The Ensemble Sustains - Full Mix Patch in CS Core is really good in my opinion. Ironically.. just noticed that this patch isn't in 1.2. Unless I've missed something.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 6, 2016)

Vision said:


> I don't see any reason why they couldn't do a legato strings revamp for core. Maybe the cost would be an issue..



Uhh, yeah - cost. They _might_ be able to do some reprogramming, but the real way to do this is re-record the legatos. Probably ain't gonna happen. If I remember correctly, Mike P. said that the legatos was by far the most painstaking and time consuming aspect of the recording process. And it's not like you are just talking about recording a couple dozen players.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 6, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> I like CS's shorts but CS_ to me_ simply lacks the beauty in its sustains.



Disagree, but to each his own.

Cheers.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 6, 2016)

RiffWraith said:


> Disagree, but to each his own.
> 
> Cheers.


Everyone definitely has their own preferences just like everyone has their own style and what works for them.


----------



## Vision (May 6, 2016)

RiffWraith said:


> Uhh, yeah - cost. They _might_ be able to do some reprogramming, but the real way to do this is re-record the legatos. Probably ain't gonna happen. If I remember correctly, Mike P. said that the legatos was by far the most painstaking and time consuming aspect of the recording process. And it's not like you are just talking about recording a couple dozen players.



But I these guys aren't exactly broke now. They are in LA, have other business models etc. I think if they really wanted to, they could do it. We are just talking about legato's, nothing else. I'd like to think the return would be worth it, but who knows. Guess that's something they'd need to figure out.


----------



## Zhao Shen (May 6, 2016)

Vision said:


> But I these guys aren't exactly broke now. They are in LA, have other business models etc. I think if they really wanted to, they could do it. We are just talking about legato's, nothing else. I'd like to think the return would be worth it, but who knows. Guess that's something they'd need to figure out.


The monetary return? It'd take a while to draw even. PR? That'd be one of the best moves they could ever make.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 6, 2016)

Vision said:


> But I these guys aren't exactly broke now.



But it still has to be _feasible. _While I am sure neither Mike had a goal to get mega-rich off of creating sample libs, ROI still has to factor in. If they spent tens of thousands redoing the legatos (and don't think it wouldn't be tens of thousands), how many extra copies are they going to sell? This would basically be a hand-out to current owners. Unless they make it a paid upgrade? Can't see that happening.

Now, if they go back to Sony to record more content for a new sample lib,_ that_ may be a different story....

Cheers.


----------



## Sean J (May 7, 2016)

I wouldn't pay more than $25 for this. 

In summary, we're looking at 5 articulations, two of which have only 2 RR's in some spots. I'm ignoring mics as we aren't talking about studio equipment, but string instruments here. I won't debate the importance of microphones if the violinist can't even play a page I hand them, that a grade school student certainly could. To me, that's a fundamental problem to consider before considering anything else. If the library had more, then I'd compare other things until the sun goes down.

Sacconi
VSL
Embertone
Chris Hein
Orchestral Tools

I own the first 3, which are brilliant in their own ways. And the last two are really pushing the limits on what it means to deeply sample an instrument. These companies all brought something new and innovative to the table. They are absolutely as relevant to the market today as the day they were released, and will remain that way for years to come. The specs alone from this library are more akin to libraries published over 20 years ago. VSL is 14 years old folks. Think about what they were sampling back then. Think about how much those libraries cost, especially with the intro prices in mind. You can get some serious bang for buck in almost any corner of the sampling world, for solo string sample libraries.

So how does this fit into the picture? If anyone can pull a rabbit out of their hat and highlight something I'm missing about this library, I'd like to know.

I'm sure I might be bursting an emotional bubble of some fanboys by saying this. Please understand that I mean no disrespect. I'm not being rude (whether anyone wants to think it or not). I'm just being 100% honest about my input as a potential user for a company to consider. I'm comparing what looks like a mountain of sampling ingenuity to an ant hill. And what strikes me so odd here is that the ant hill is made by a company I've seen great products from. So I'm just more puzzled than anything TBH. 

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## Zhao Shen (May 7, 2016)

scoredfilms said:


> I wouldn't pay more than $25 for this.
> 
> In summary, we're looking at 5 articulations, two of which have only 2 RR's in some spots. I'm ignoring mics as we aren't talking about studio equipment, but string instruments here. I won't debate the importance of microphones if the violinist can't even play a page I hand them, that a grade school student certainly could. To me, that's a fundamental problem to consider before considering anything else. If the library had more, then I'd compare other things until the sun goes down.
> 
> ...


I think it's the scripting that does it for me. No other solo string library has sounded actually realistic to me, though that's always a case of legato scripting - most developers manage to capture a stellar sound. From the peeks we've been given so far, CS SOLO seems to me to be the closest imitation of live players. We still don't have a ton of information about it, but if it delivers, it might just be groundbreaking.

Articulations-wise... For my style of composition, legato has always been the only standard I measure solo strings by. Might not be true for others, but 90% when I use solo strings it will be to pull out the legato. Also, it's not as difficult to make the other articulations sound good, so the industry is pretty saturated with fantastic solo pizzicato, spiccato, col legno, etc.

If I didn't use legato as often or was completely satisfied with the legato capabilities I already had, I would probably skip on this. But I do use legato a lot, and I don't think any existing library covers it exceedingly well. Thus: hype.


----------



## Sean J (May 7, 2016)

I guess I have to agree with that. The quality of the legato was the first thing to stand out to me hearing this. It's one of the most important things to me to get right as I use it constantly. And I think nearly everyone gets it decent, but never quite right. So I agree... I suppose the only real qualifier for me would be price then. As much as I crave better legatos, I can't wrap my head around a high price for what's effectively a single articulation worth of use. So we'll see how that turns out. If the legato is robust enough and consistently convincing after hearing more demos then I'll see value in that. How much is another story, but I'm not sure I would know until I know the price either.

Thanks for the reply. It's good insight to remember when looking at this.


----------



## Inceptic (May 20, 2016)

So, any updates? Spring ends in 10 days!!



Rodney Money said:


> CS has been my biggest disappointment financially. From the moment I loaded up the first patch I was disappointed. CS was my first professional string library, and the only one I have at this moment, but every time I try to use it, it just doesn't fulfill my needs. When I hear someone just messing, playing around with their Orchestral Tools or Spitfire strings I say in my head, "Really CS?" I am actually looking forward to CineStrings Solo for one reason: to blend with my CS to make them sound better.



That's funny; exact same thing happened to me!


----------



## Rodney Money (May 20, 2016)

Inceptic said:


> So, any updates? Spring ends in 10 days!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny; exact same thing happened to me!


Freaking exactly, right!


----------



## artinro (May 25, 2016)

New walkthrough just posted...


----------



## LondonMike (May 25, 2016)

Does anyone know if there is a trill artic?


----------



## muziksculp (May 25, 2016)

The Solo Strings sound very good ! 

It would be interesting to see the full articulation list.


----------



## lucor (May 25, 2016)

Didn't like the tone of the cello too much for some reason, but man that violin sounds amazing. Also excited to see what they'll come up with regarding bow changes.


----------



## ysnyvz (May 25, 2016)

Inceptic said:


> So, any updates? Spring ends in 10 days!!


According to astronomical timing, spring ends on 20 or 21 June. So they still have time


----------



## Rodney Money (May 25, 2016)

lucor said:


> Didn't like the tone of the cello too much for some reason, but man that violin sounds amazing. Also excited to see what they'll come up with regarding bow changes.


You must not be a fan of Game of Thrones then, lol.


----------



## rottoy (May 25, 2016)

I'm most impressed with the two violins. Loving the tone, it has an Americana fiddle quality to it.


----------



## kurtvanzo (May 25, 2016)

LondonMike said:


> Does anyone know if there is a trill artic?


Mike specifically mentions trill artic in the video above, so I would guess yes.  Personally I like the viola tone even more than the violins, and I have yet to find another that I like. I just wish this had harmonics and some softer dynamics.


----------



## muziksculp (May 25, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Mike specifically mentions trill artic in the video above, so I would guess yes.  Personally I like the viola tone even more than the violins, and I have yet to find another that I like. I just wish this had harmonics and some softer dynamics.



Yes, the Viola sounded super good to my ears as well. A rare thing in the sample world.


----------



## higgs (May 25, 2016)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, the Viola sounded super good to my ears as well. A rare thing in the sample world.


I thought the Fischer Viola was certainly the gem in the Embertone crown. No?


----------



## higgs (May 25, 2016)

And I have to agree to some extent about the cello - it's not sitting right with me either. And I think I just finally figured out what hasn't worked for me with some Cello libraries, and it's the vibrato. I picked up OT Nocturne Cello, and the vibrato on that one just doesn't resonate with me at all. Unfortunate loss, but I guess we all have them. This cello immediately struck me the same way, though I guess it's possible that I'm hypersensitive to vibrato 'issues.' Eh, just one guy's opinion.


----------



## prodigalson (May 25, 2016)

very very promising. excited to hear more and see the full art and feature list.


----------



## milesito (May 26, 2016)

could be my first cinesamples complete string library.


----------



## Sid Francis (May 26, 2016)

Agreeing and disagreeing on the viola: The general tone is fantastic and better than what I have up to now but there is an unpleasant thing in the video that would drive me nuts if I wanted to play something with this viola: you can easily hear an obvious attack sound like a tiny staccato at the beginning of every note. I would not be able to play a fluent line with that. Hopefully there is just a bit too much of an overlay attack heard because you just could turn that down a bit in the programming.
That might also be the reason to call the violin tone "americana fiddle". I agree and I noticed that pronounced attack also in the violin, though not so strong. I like the tone of the violin also, kind of in-your-face and you would definitly take that one for some solo melodies.


----------



## jamwerks (May 26, 2016)

Excited about this ! The bow change feature could be interesting too. Nice to see a developer sit behind a string instrument! Agree that the tone of the cello is my least favorite. I immediately hear a corrective eq that I'd use. There may also just be too much close mic in that full fix patch.

Hoping the trems go PP. And maybe they could include a "con sordino" filter like OT has done!

Kudos to the Mike's


----------



## rottoy (May 26, 2016)

higgs said:


> And I have to agree to some extent about the cello - it's not sitting right with me either. And I think I just finally figured out what hasn't worked for me with some Cello libraries, and it's the vibrato. I picked up OT Nocturne Cello, and the vibrato on that one just doesn't resonate with me at all. Unfortunate loss, but I guess we all have them. This cello immediately struck me the same way, though I guess it's possible that I'm hypersensitive to vibrato 'issues.' Eh, just one guy's opinion.


+1
I also feel that either the vibrato is way to exaggerrated for overall use in many sample libraries, or it's just too dull.
The Tina Guo Cello Legato library is one that hits that sweet spot with just the right amount of vibrato for expressive lines without sounding like a wobbling, limping cat. 
(FYI, I'm not in ANY WAY saying that Cameron Stone's BEAUTIFUL playing on this library sounds ANYTHING like a tortured cat.)

Looking forward to the release, guys!


----------



## jamwerks (May 26, 2016)

And timing's right on this one. There's really no competitor with all 5 instruments. I like the tone better of the solo instruments in Adagio (the cello is breath-taking!), but this library has lots going for it. If the price is right, might be something that about everybody will buy!


----------



## higgs (May 26, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> this library has lots going for it. If the price is right, might be something that about everybody will buy!


I completely agree, even with my nitpicking.


----------



## Ultraxenon (May 26, 2016)

Yes, i love the sound of Cinestrings core and this solo library sounds great. Hope they have a nice introsale price


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 26, 2016)

lucor said:


> Didn't like the tone of the cello too much for some reason, but man that violin sounds amazing. Also excited to see what they'll come up with regarding bow changes.


Yea - not crazy about the cellist they used (tone is weak compared to Vln 1, vibrato is agitated and nervous) - BUT the Vln 1 is outstanding overall.


----------



## jamwerks (May 26, 2016)

Just occurred to me that this seems to be a mono-dynamic layer library. Seems to be recorded with them playing at around mezzo forte. He does touch CC1 at a certain point, so seems there is some kind of behind-the-scenes eq going on to simulate the colors of dynamic variation. This all sounds like a good idea imo, so as not to have any phasing problems when playing through different dynamic layers. This will cover 90% of solo situations, and 100% of needs for layering-over with ensemble libraries. That also limited the samples needed to record and edit.

There are moments when something sounds a little odd in the V2, and more often in the cello (to my ears). That may just be that I'm hearing the added eq?

The new mapping (2 condition) thing should really be powerful for articulation management !

Overall winner!!


----------



## Ashermusic (May 26, 2016)

I like what I am hearing so far.


----------



## emanon (May 26, 2016)

I liked the sound of Tina Guo Legato so much, just wanted it to be a more general-purpose solo VI. Which can play fast sequences without overlapped-notes-artifacts, more articulations, multiple levels of expressiveness, etc. 
This new video is so cool, but so far I'm not completely sure yet if this Solo library is the one... the Cello part was rather short. Hoping more Cello demos to come!

Another take away from the video is the flexible rebow timing, I strongly support the idea. I asked a similar feature some time ago, actually.

If I could buy the Cello VI only, it would be a no-brainer, I would buy it anyways instantaneously. Unfortunately it seems this library is available only as a bundle. I need to do some more research before putting more money.


----------



## MA-Simon (May 26, 2016)

I just wanted to say, I really like the Cello.


----------



## givemenoughrope (May 26, 2016)

Are these meant for mockup purposes or the final product? bc I'm not convinced that any solo string samples sound very good....although these are closer to the top of the heap. Great for expressive demos but...


----------



## kurtvanzo (May 26, 2016)

higgs said:


> And I have to agree to some extent about the cello - it's not sitting right with me either. And I think I just finally figured out what hasn't worked for me with some Cello libraries, and it's the vibrato. I picked up OT Nocturne Cello, and the vibrato on that one just doesn't resonate with me at all. Unfortunate loss, but I guess we all have them. This cello immediately struck me the same way, though I guess it's possible that I'm hypersensitive to vibrato 'issues.' Eh, just one guy's opinion.



Have you tried Emotional Cello? Has a closer sound than Nocturne but the vib/nv patches are beautiful, and keyswitching between them is a breeze. Will be interesting to see how different pieces fit together (this viola, Emo Cello, Noc Violin). Embertone's all sound nasal to me, and not the sweet, warm tone that this viola has. But if the price is up there with Cs Core, I may have to wait for a sale 

"Hoping the trems go PP. And maybe they could include a"con sordino" filter like OT has done!" - this is a great idea. Aside from having those samples, this is the next best option.


----------



## D-Mott (May 26, 2016)

Sounds pretty good. Great in fact, but............... the vibrato. Hm..... If you can't control it then each line will sound exactly the same and your ear just gets tired of it.


----------



## prodigalson (May 26, 2016)

it sounds like they have at least 2 types of vibrato baked into the two different types of legato. so the "expressive" legato has a faster vibrato than the normal one. almost sounds like the normal legato barely has any vibrato at all in fact


----------



## Vision (May 26, 2016)

This sounds really great.. and playable. I'll say this again, with the hopes that the Mikes are listening. Please consider redoing the legato's on Cinestrings Core, (if you aren't already). Charge 25 bucks if you need to. But just make it on par with the functionality of your new scripting engine displayed with these solo strings. I personally love the cinestrings tone. But new legato scripting for core would make the library feel more complete, and congruent with the others.


----------



## AllanH (May 26, 2016)

I'm looking forward to seeing release information, including price. I hope the vibrato has some level of CC control, in addition to the velocity control demonstrated.


----------



## procreative (May 27, 2016)

The legato sounds very good for a solo instrument especially the portamento. The overall sound on the violin is more Americana fiddly to me, I think thats because the main legato seems to be without vibrato or at least one with a very slow progression to vibrato.

Some other libraries such as Chris Hein, Emotional Cello etc offer a variety of vibratos, as with solo strings controllable vibrato causes more noticeable phase issues (except Embertone but this requires a lot of effort to get the best from it and is not 100% convincing, and is also a bit Americana to me).


----------



## jamwerks (May 27, 2016)

There won't be any vibrato control. That would entail mixings in another layer, and you could hear the two instruments playing. The 8dio method would consist of giving us several discrete choices containing more or less vibrato, arc, attack, etc.


----------



## prodigalson (May 27, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> There won't be any vibrato control. That would entail mixings in another layer, and you could hear the two instruments playing. The 8dio method would consist of giving us several discrete choices containing more or less vibrato, arc, attack, etc.



I think this is the correct way to go with regard to solo instruments and i'm glad that others pursuing this strategy in sampling them. That being said, it really requires a wide variety of options when it comes to these discrete sustain options.


----------



## RRBE Sound (May 30, 2016)

Sound really great! Defiantly on my wish-list


----------



## Rodney Money (May 30, 2016)

Bad news for Cinesamples just came from OT...


----------



## higgs (May 30, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Bad news for Cinesamples just came from OT...


?


----------



## Rodney Money (May 30, 2016)

higgs said:


> ?


June 7th they release their first chairs.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 30, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Bad news for Cinesamples just came from OT...



Which is NOT "bad news for Cinesamples". _Every_ instrument or group of instruments always has a fair number of fine choices from multiple developers and some people will prefer one to another.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 30, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> June 7th they release their first chairs.



I don't see that as bad news either, for obvious reasons.

Cheers.


----------



## ysnyvz (May 30, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Bad news for Cinesamples just came from OT...


----------



## higgs (May 30, 2016)

Competition is _good_ news for us


----------



## constaneum (May 30, 2016)

I don't really see much of a competition. OT is more gear towards First Chair where as Cinesamples are more towards Soloist. Soloist & First Chair sound and use wise are kinda different though. Correct me if i'm wrong but if I were to opt for for that kind of Vanessa Mae kind of music production, I would have opt for Cinesamples' Solo Strings instead of OT's First Chair. There are certain level of details in a sampled Soloist compared to First Chair. Soloist to me has to be more prominent and outstanding sounding as it's suppose to shine out front in a piece of music where as First Chair i'm more towards treating it as an accompany in an orchestra context. That's how i see both as different product catering for different purpose / usage. Not sure what the rest of you think?


----------



## muziksculp (May 30, 2016)

I wonder what _OT-Soloists III Virtuoso Violin_ will offer ?

They don't mention Virtuoso Cello. (I wonder why ?)


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 2, 2016)

Bad news for Cinesamples just came from Spitfire.  No one has been on this thread since Monday and it's almost Friday here in the USA.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 2, 2016)

constaneum said:


> I don't really see much of a competition. OT is more gear towards First Chair where as Cinesamples are more towards Soloist. Soloist & First Chair sound and use wise are kinda different though. Correct me if i'm wrong but if I were to opt for for that kind of Vanessa Mae kind of music production, I would have opt for Cinesamples' Solo Strings instead of OT's First Chair. There are certain level of details in a sampled Soloist compared to First Chair. Soloist to me has to be more prominent and outstanding sounding as it's suppose to shine out front in a piece of music where as First Chair i'm more towards treating it as an accompany in an orchestra context. That's how i see both as different product catering for different purpose / usage. Not sure what the rest of you think?


They all sound like the same purpose to me. The CineString Solo is sitting in their correct positions of the orchestra also, and Mike even recommended layering the solos on top of CineStrings Core for more bite and detail. It's not like Tina Guo which is centered. If they were going for a strictly solo library I personally believe they would be panned centered, not part of CineStrings, and in the artist series. I see these no different than trumpet solo or horn solo, for example.


----------



## Vision (Jun 2, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Bad news for Cinesamples just came from Spitfire.  No one has been on this thread since Monday and it's almost Friday here in the USA.



Considering Cinesamples doesn't advertise here anymore, it's understandable.. there just isn't much info. I don't think they are worried though. I personally think CineStrings Solo has a better overall tone.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 2, 2016)

So if we're to use it as a centered soloist instrument, we have to use the only option of close mic ?


----------



## rottoy (Jun 2, 2016)

Vision said:


> Considering Cinesamples doesn't advertise here anymore, it's understandable.. there just isn't much info. I don't think they are worried though. I personally think CineStrings Solo has a better overall tone.


I'd also wager the Cinesamples library has better legato scripting, which I find has never been Spitfire's strong suit.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 2, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Bad news for Cinesamples just came from Spitfire.



Disagree again.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 2, 2016)

RiffWraith said:


> Disagree again.


Lol, I know right. I'm just picking though, I'm actually getting Cinestrings Solo when it comes out.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 2, 2016)

constaneum said:


> So if we're to use it as a centered soloist instrument, we have to use the only option of close mic ?


I would just move the panning over to the right for the violins and over to the left for the cello and double bass to center them.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jun 3, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> No, our computers compose automatically while we are surfing the internet.


You took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## constaneum (Jul 7, 2016)

Let's bring back this thread to live and open for discussion ever since the Cinestrings Solo library has been released. Owners of this library, mind to give some thoughts. What are the pros and cons of this gem? Thanks !


----------



## 5Lives (Jul 7, 2016)

Based on the demos, CineStrings Solo sound more folky, Berlin Strings First Chairs sound more classical, and Spitfire Sacconi sounds most "cinematic". Sacconi is the most expensive, but also has the most articulations. No bass though.


----------



## emanon (Jul 7, 2016)

5Lives said:


> Sacconi is the most expensive, but also has the most articulations. No bass though.


I agree Sacconi is another cool library worth taking a look. Unfortunately the cello VI in Sacconi Quartet has somewhat limited range (C1-A3). As far as I can see, Sacconi is a string quartet, not a set of solo strings. I think they said somewhere that they captured only the ranges appropriate in a quartet (which is perhaps the best sounding range in the circumstances).


----------



## chrysshawk (Jul 7, 2016)

Hopefully this thread can become another CSS comparison thread (until Cinematic Soloists arrive). What I'm really curious is the differences between:
- Soul captures
- Cinesamples
- OT
.... - and maybe Spitfire's latest


----------



## phil_wc (Jul 8, 2016)

I just got it, and play around a bit.
What I found now is
- portamento doesn't speak well except V1. (yeah because Esp. legato doesn't mean port.) I hoped that cello gonna have nice port., but it doesn't really (only some notes can).
- have staccato overlay but still hard to do fp.
- doesn't quite good at short trill(3-4 notes), it have to automation manually
- Legato sound is very natural so far. I don't own any solo so I can't compare.
- Less articulation than competitors. I think they sell their best legato script.


----------



## Vik (Jul 8, 2016)

phil_wc said:


> I hoped that cello gonna have nice port., but it doesn't really (only some notes can).


Really? Why would they implement portamento only for "some" notes? Maybe there's an interval limit (portamento only on notes up to an octave away from the original pitch)?


----------



## phil_wc (Jul 8, 2016)

Vik said:


> Really? Why would they implement portamento only for "some" notes? Maybe there's an interval limit (portamento only on notes up to an octave away from the original pitch)?


Not about interval limit, I tried 3-4 whole note steps but still don't port on some notes. I think esp. legato they mean expressive for slow line, but not port.


----------



## paoling (Jul 8, 2016)

Portamento on cello means sliding the finger through an octave, trying to sound very natural. On very high notes this is really stressful and rarely sounds natural.
That's why it is usually the best to concentrate on the most natural and good sounding articulations.


----------



## emanon (Jul 8, 2016)

Does anyone know the range of the Solo Cello? 
Hoping it's wider than 3 octaves - it would be super if it's possibly 4 octaves (or more!).


----------



## phil_wc (Jul 8, 2016)

emanon said:


> Does anyone know the range of the Solo Cello?
> Hoping it's wider than 3 octaves - it would be super if it's possibly 4 octaves (or more!).



it's C1-F4


----------



## emanon (Jul 8, 2016)

phil_wc said:


> it's C1-F4


Thanks so much Phil!


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 9, 2016)

Anyone have any more first impressions on CS Solo? Some demos I quite like, others less so.

Would love to her some more demos with it and general impressions...


----------



## constaneum (Jul 9, 2016)

Yea. Me too. Seems less discussed though. What happened. Before its release, everyone seems excited. After release, everything went quiet with lots of questions unanswered.


----------



## Penthagram (Jul 9, 2016)

im working on something! will post it probably tomorrow , i quite like the library :D


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 10, 2016)

Downloading them... unfortunally my pc rebooted overnight and I lost ALL the previousely downloaded data, that made for a very frustrating morning. _Note to self: Always unzip installers, never run them not unzipped. (Because then files get stored into temp mode, which will be cleaned out after a pc restart)._


----------



## Tatu (Jul 10, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> Would love to her some more demos with it and general impressions


Here's one with the shorts (there's some legatos as well):


I like the shorts a lot. That example uses only Spiccatos and Staccatos though.
In isolation, fast legato indeed sounds a bit folky and I'd say it's because of the bow change legato that they decided to go with. In context it's less apparent.


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 10, 2016)

very nice thanks. really like the tone.


----------



## Penthagram (Jul 10, 2016)

a little test with the 1st violin legato


----------



## constaneum (Jul 10, 2016)

The shorts indeed sound nice. Violin legato not too bad too. I think I'm ok with bow change legato. Most importantly, it has the tone which I like. What about the Violin 2, Viola, Cello and Bass? Heard that Portamento doesnt really work for a few of the notes for these instruments. Is that true?


----------



## rottoy (Jul 10, 2016)

Anyone care to take a stab at a more "folk" piece with the violins?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 10, 2016)

I would also like to hear the cellos in action


----------



## rottoy (Jul 10, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> I would also like to hear the cellos in action


Hell, do a quick sketch of the Game of Thrones Opening Titles since Cameron Stone is playing on both.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 11, 2016)

Short improvisation: _(Note: Just random fantasy-noodling, so please don't rate the library after that!)_


I just love them, this would have been impossible with other libraries.


----------



## Tatu (Jul 11, 2016)

rottoy said:


> Hell, do a quick sketch of the Game of Thrones Opening Titles since Cameron Stone is playing on both.


Here's a quickie:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1834664/Random/GameOfCello.wav


----------



## rottoy (Jul 11, 2016)

Tatu said:


> Here's a quickie:
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1834664/Random/GameOfCello.wav


Need to work the dynamics a little, perhaps even mix it up with the legato patch.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 11, 2016)

Here is another game of thrones test _(Note: Not the exact notes, just some impro out of my memory)_

First Cello then Viola:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4aUU6-qwVyJb3pPcGg1UHVKVzQ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## rottoy (Jul 11, 2016)

MA-Simon said:


> Here is another game of thrones test _(Note: Not the exact notes, just some impro out of my memory)_
> 
> First Cello then Viola:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4aUU6-qwVyJb3pPcGg1UHVKVzQ/view?usp=sharing


Wonderful!


----------



## constaneum (Jul 11, 2016)

Cinesamples really captures the tone of the solo strings. very nicely done !!! Can hear the legato improves tremendously compared to Tina Guo's


----------



## constaneum (Jul 11, 2016)

I believe you guys are all using the Dennis Sand mix? Curious how's the sound of the Close Mic? any purely close mic example? thanks


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 11, 2016)

The close mic is mono unfortunally. But I guess its really hard to record samples in stereo with strings, because of the moving arround of the string player. Still, I would like my close mics in stereo. I mostly use the "Best Legato" mix, because it uses the close mic with a bit of room.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't mind mono though but perhaps some close mic example for the legato patch ? Thanks !


----------



## Penthagram (Jul 11, 2016)

I need to read the manual, but while enjoying the library, i think i cannot control vibrato. And i found the portamento samples had a strong and beautiful legato on it, very expressive, that would be lovely to be able to use in the non portamento samples. As sometimes you want to draw lines without vibrato but have this kind of expression. I hate abusing portamento. and normally doesn't feel quite right. it's just for "that" moments  Anyway it's a fantastic library, beautifully recorded, and it's amazingly agile. I would love that they had a very slow attack sampled version attached to the pitch wheel as within the Fluffy audio libraries. My whole feelings are mostly positive and i am very happy with the purchase.


----------



## Tatu (Jul 11, 2016)

@Penthagram there's separate legato patches with novib - vib mapped to CC2. 
Lower velocity gives a smoother attack for sustains.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 11, 2016)

Does anybody know how to map the shorts to velocity instead of the modwheel?

Imho it is nearly impossible to play fast lines with the shorts when its mapped to the modwheel.


----------



## Penthagram (Jul 11, 2016)

Tatu said:


> @Penthagram there's separate legato patches with novib - vib mapped to CC2.
> Lower velocity gives a smoother attack for sustains.



Cheers will give it a go, didn't notice that. Thank you.

As for the smooth attack, yes i knowed that, but i was creating a piece of music recreating one who has a real violin and the attack in a particular moment in the piece for the real violin was super smooth. and i can't replicate that.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 11, 2016)

Ah never mind, found it: Settings -> Map shorts to velocity


----------



## Tatu (Jul 11, 2016)

MA-Simon said:


> Does anybody know how to map the shorts to velocity instead of the modwheel?



Set mapping to keyswitch and make sure that in the settings, "Map short to velocity" is off.


----------



## Tatu (Jul 11, 2016)

Penthagram said:


> the attack in a particular moment in the piece for the real violin was super smooth. and i can't replicate that.


That I'd just do the old traditional way; CC1 + CC7 for ultra smoothness


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 11, 2016)

Solo Viola + Loegria Hi-Strings


----------



## kavinsky (Jul 11, 2016)

These demos you guys made sound mindblowing. Love it. 
Definitely getting the library later this month.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 11, 2016)

I just wish it was priced at $299. instead of $399. Or even sold as separate Solo Instruments, each priced at between $100 and $150.

OH.. well, but I know I will end up buying this library soon.


----------



## Penthagram (Jul 11, 2016)

Tatu said:


> That I'd just do the old traditional way; CC1 + CC7 for ultra smoothness



yep  and it works. 

Cheers! and thanks for the suggestions Tatu


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 11, 2016)

Okay so I have another one! (Because I basically spent the whole day playing with this thing.)


_(You may notice that I am a big fan of Austin Wintory's Syndicate Score!)

- Violin I
- Viola
- Cello
- Piano (Giant)
There is a touch of reverb added._


----------



## airwavemusic (Jul 12, 2016)

Got it yesterday. Video review will follow on my YouTube. I own lass first chairs, adagio solos, Tina's legato cello, and blakus cello. The moment I played my first line i realized this library is highly addictive. It makes you want to play it like a video game. The cello is a lot more neutral than Tina's, and the latter still has issues with sticky notes, so this new cello becomes by far my favorite. The adagio cello was a disappointment to me. So cs solo fills the gaps. The v1 is outstanding to me. If I want finer or sweeter sounds I might rely on adagio's solo violin but most of the time it won't be necessary. I was scared of possible realism issues when switching between all articulations like some other libraries. The decisions cs made give just the opposite result, as expected with their brand. Not complete in terms of articulations, I'm sad there are no trills, but very very playable and simple to use and tweak. And it sounds at least like close to the real thing. I had a listen to the demos from OT's FC's and I had the same reaction as with the blakus cello: nosy sound! Friedlander and Fischer sound better though but blakus got me a bit meh after a while, except for its sul point, very addictive. These are so far my impressions 16 hours after


----------



## markrosoft (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks for all the demos! Love the latest one Simon! I'm really curious how the *close mic* sounds on a solo instrument. Would anyone be able to post a quick sample that just shows a dry solo instrument?

I tend to lean towards a much smaller and drier sound than most people. I have CineWinds and CineBrass and the Close and Spot mics are still a little wet for me. I also find that room sound can lead to some weird phase-y, cross-fade-y artifacts that are really obvious if you're using them solo (but that might just be the dynamics more than the room instead - it just becomes super obvious when you don't have a lot of reverb on it). Anyway, the CineSample stuff I have are great for certain things but if I want to do a piano piece with solo clarinet, for example, I always use 8dio's clarinet and not CineWind's.

Since I just got virharmonic's violin (which I LOVE) and cello (which I like), I'm wondering if this one is for me. If anyone can post a sample of how they a solo instrument sounds dry (warts and all!), I'd really appreciate it!!


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 12, 2016)

MA-Simon said:


> Okay so I have another one! (Because I basically spent the whole day playing with this thing.)
> 
> 
> _(You may notice that I am a big fan of Austin Wintory's Syndicate Score!)
> ...




This sounds really good. thanks


----------



## LondonMike (Jul 12, 2016)

airwavemusic said:


> Not complete in terms of articulations, I'm sad there are no trills, but very very playable and simple to use and tweak.



Is it possible to play trills manually and have them sound natural? With the fast legato? If not then that is a deal-breaker for me.
I've asked about this before but I haven't heard any demos here with trills so I'm not hopeful.


----------



## airwavemusic (Jul 13, 2016)

I tried very very fast legato lines something like runs yesterday and it worked well. I was positively impressed. I spotted an issue when switching articulations too quickly with velocity mapping. I suggest using the Marc overlay and use that as the last note. Or eventually switch overlays depending on the event.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 14, 2016)

Finally got my copy of this gem but did anyone find something weird with the Violin 2 and Viola's legato? Somehow it felt like the Standard Legato note transition sounds weird but Expressive Legato note transition note sound ok though.


----------



## Tatu (Jul 15, 2016)

Here's a little try out with an iconic theme; Schindler's List by John Williams.


----------



## phil_wc (Jul 15, 2016)

constaneum said:


> Finally got my copy of this gem but did anyone find something weird with the Violin 2 and Viola's legato? Somehow it felt like the Standard Legato note transition sounds weird but Expressive Legato note transition note sound ok though.


Yes I feel it too, The attack of legato is pretty hard. And they have noticeable silent gap between legato which can't play smooth on slow passage.


----------



## 5Lives (Jul 16, 2016)

Anybody able to compare these to Sacconi or Bohemian?


----------



## Brendon Williams (Jul 16, 2016)

Tatu said:


> Here's a little try out with an iconic theme; Schindler's List by John Williams.




Wow, that does a surprisingly good job! Thanks for doing that.


----------



## tack (Jul 16, 2016)

Tatu said:


> Here's a little try out with an iconic theme; Schindler's List by John Williams.


That's a really good effort.

The transition at 0:53 sounded wonky and jarring. I wonder if that's tweakable?

I think the bow changes are too intense and create a sea-saw effect, but I don't imagine much can be done about that. In the manual, Cinesamples defends the bow change legato implementation (intimating that fingered legato was inferior -- aside from the portamenti obviously) but I feel like sample libraries need all the help they can get in terms of providing options for variability and control.


----------



## Tatu (Jul 16, 2016)

tack said:


> The transition at 0:53 sounded wonky and jarring. I wonder if that's tweakable?


Yep, it's a leap that's over an octave and to make it legato/portamento, one has to ad an extra note somewhere between there. There's a similar jump at the very end, which is much smoother.. partly that's because stuff seems to work better higher up and partly because I spent a bit more time adjusting the extra-jump: I used another instance, where I used a lot of CC7 to smoothen it out and those two instances sort of crossfade. (I did do a similar trick on that wonky part, but spent less time on it).


----------



## constaneum (Jul 17, 2016)

Despite some flaw in the library such as problematic latching keyswitch, the weird Violin 2's and Viola's Legato Standard patch as well as volume inconsistency (Legato Expressive sound softer than Legato Standard) which I wish Cinesamples will fix in the coming update (if there's one), I'm really liking this library a lot!!

Here's my try out with the Cinestrings Solo


----------



## 5Lives (Jul 17, 2016)

In all the demos, the bow change legato is very audible. Pity they didn't include fingered legato for more flowing lines / fast legato for runs and trills.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 17, 2016)

5Lives said:


> In all the demos, the bow change legato is very audible. Pity they didn't include fingered legato for more flowing lines / fast legato for runs and trills.


 
Base on what they've stated, I doubt they'll ever sample fingered legato.


----------



## tack (Jul 17, 2016)

constaneum said:


> Base on what they've stated, I doubt they'll ever sample fingered legato.


Yeah, which is a shame. I'm looking forward to seeing the direction taken by the Cinematic Studio solo strings.


----------



## procreative (Jul 17, 2016)

Don't know if any of you have seen a BBC series called Ripper Street, but the title music uses a violin motif that sounds very Americana and reminds me of this product.

There is still something very folky about it and none of the user demos have changed my mind on that.

The Bow Change does sound very good, but its just not natural for a soloist to change bow every note.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 17, 2016)

I also wish they'll add more portamento in the upcoming update if there's any. Violin 1 has the most complete portamento feature. Violin 2 has none. Viola and Cello only have portamento on the higher registers. Haven't tested Bass but i don't it's either on the higher registers or also non (perhaps portamento on bass is rather rare???)


----------



## constaneum (Jul 18, 2016)

One question. Did anyone notice any difference with turning ON/OFF the True Legato function? I can't tell the difference between turning ON/OFF True Legato but my assumption of turning OFF True Legato will be using ordinary legato script for the samples but to my ears, they both sound the same.


----------



## airwavemusic (Jul 18, 2016)

A small but objective review. Don't expect too much from it, but it sounds just great as stated by many others.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 19, 2016)

Just got this and liking it a lot!

One big issue I am having in Logic X, latest version, latest Kontakt 5 though: Sometimes I get no sound from it, I think it is only when using the legato. Works fine (most of the time) when I record, but playing back a line only plays it back about every 2nd time, so I have to audition two times to get a sound playing. Anyone else having this? This is with both 1st and 2nd violins, "full art" patches. Haven't tried other patches, so can't say if it is also the legato only patches that do this too. It is rather annoying, especially when you want to add an external reverb or bounce, obviously.


----------



## Tatu (Jul 19, 2016)

Simon Ravn said:


> Anyone else having this?


I've also experienced this. I had a test project built from the ground up with CS Solos and for some reason a cello line (legato) stopped working at a specific point and didn't until the very next day when I booted everything. I haven't had that issue since..


----------



## jps0611 (Jul 19, 2016)

This is a library that should lend itself well to producing high quality renderings of string quartets in the canon of western music. I'm curious why there haven't been any pieces from the classic repertoire posted? Are there deficiencies in this library that makes that type of composition untenable?


----------



## Rodney Money (Jul 19, 2016)

jps0611 said:


> This is a library that should lend itself well to producing high quality renderings of string quartets in the canon of western music. I'm curious why there haven't been any pieces from the classic repertoire posted? Are there deficiencies in this library that makes that type of composition untenable?


That's not CineSample's focus. They are going for the cinematic/ media sound.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 19, 2016)

jps0611 said:


> This is a library that should lend itself well to producing high quality renderings of string quartets in the canon of western music. I'm curious why there haven't been any pieces from the classic repertoire posted? Are there deficiencies in this library that makes that type of composition untenable?



Which piece? 

btw I don't expect library companies to show off what others want, I expect them to show what they think sounds best. If that is inspirational then all the better. To my ears it's a very good sounding library but like most solo string instrument libraries it has limited articulations. VSL certainly is more detailed and so is Chris Hein but this is has a very good sound for a library and that may be the most important thing.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 20, 2016)

Tatu said:


> I've also experienced this. I had a test project built from the ground up with CS Solos and for some reason a cello line (legato) stopped working at a specific point and didn't until the very next day when I booted everything. I haven't had that issue since..



Unfortunately this behaviour persists here. Every 2nd time I start playback in Logic it will work. Offline doesn't work either so it's rather frustrating really. Can't bounce a good track unless to take each MIDI channel and get it to "not play", then do the bounce. Will try their support.

EDIT:

I have tracked the problem down to being related to keyswitching. I am using the "KS 2" mapping on these instruments and if I place a KS (e.g. F0) before a line, it will exhibit this behaviour. If I don't use any KS it will play back fine.


----------



## jps0611 (Jul 20, 2016)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Which piece?
> 
> btw I don't expect library companies to show off what others want, I expect them to show what they think sounds best. If that is inspirational then all the better. To my ears it's a very good sounding library but like most solo string instrument libraries it has limited articulations. VSL certainly is more detailed and so is Chris Hein but this is has a very good sound for a library and that may be the most important thing.



Fair points Craig. To be honest...I'm in love with the _sound_ of this library. I'm inferring this request from the marketing materials listed on the site. 

"The patches contain some of the most realistic True Legato ever created for soloistic string writing." 

I'm curious if a library making such claims could faithfully pull off passages like the opening to Tchaikovsky's String Quartet No. 1. Its a piece that reflects nothing especially demanding from a virtuosic perspective. Just emotive soloistic performances.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 20, 2016)

No solo strings library will (probably - you never know in a 100 years) ever be able to pull something like that off. Just too many nuances and ever changing details that makes it impossible to capture within a sample library. If you want to do such a piece, hire a quartet to do it.


----------



## willbedford (Jul 20, 2016)

Simon Ravn said:


> Unfortunately this behaviour persists here. Every 2nd time I start playback in Logic it will work. Offline doesn't work either so it's rather frustrating really. Can't bounce a good track unless to take each MIDI channel and get it to "not play", then do the bounce. Will try their support.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I have tracked the problem down to being related to keyswitching. I am using the "KS 2" mapping on these instruments and if I place a KS (e.g. F0) before a line, it will exhibit this behaviour. If I don't use any KS it will play back fine.


Thanks for spotting this. I've found and fixed the bug, and there will be an update soon.


----------



## jps0611 (Jul 21, 2016)

willbedford said:


> Thanks for spotting this. I've found and fixed the bug, and there will be an update soon.



Hi Will,

Great work on the scripting for CS Solo. Quick question...how many re-bow samples are provided for the same note? If I play a legato passage where I play 4 C#s in a row, will I hear the machine gun effect? If so, anyway around that?

Thanks,

JPS


----------



## willbedford (Jul 21, 2016)

jps0611 said:


> Hi Will,
> 
> Great work on the scripting for CS Solo. Quick question...how many re-bow samples are provided for the same note? If I play a legato passage where I play 4 C#s in a row, will I hear the machine gun effect? If so, anyway around that?
> 
> ...


The rebow is just a 0-semitone legato transition, so there is one rebow per legato type. If you need to add variation, you can switch between these by playing hard or softly.


----------



## Sebastien Baret (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I just got this library, and I think it's amazing ! The scripting is awesome !

Here is a piece I've just made with it for string quartet and piano :




-SB


----------



## chomeaso (Aug 19, 2016)

Sebastien Baret said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got this library, and I think it's amazing ! The scripting is awesome !
> 
> ...




While I don't really hear any complex lines for the string but it does sound pretty realistic to me. Great job. I wonder how it would sound with more difficult lines using different articulations at the same time.


----------



## Sebastien Baret (Aug 19, 2016)

chomeaso said:


> While I don't really hear any complex lines for the string but it does sound pretty realistic to me. Great job. I wonder how it would sound with more difficult lines using different articulations at the same time.



Thank you for your feedback. On this piece I've only used the legato patch for each instruments, but I'm going to work on an other piece with more articulations in it to see up to where this library can go.

-SB


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Sep 30, 2016)

How are the dynamics? My fairly limited experience with CS products is that their dynamic layers don't shine. Would love to be wrong about that regarding this product


----------



## artmuz (Sep 30, 2016)

I find the 1st violin excellent, then the cello quite good. Not so happy about the others but usable as first chairs within orchestral composition without problem. I would not try to use as exposed solo instruments.


----------



## zeng (Oct 12, 2016)

constaneum said:


> I also wish they'll add more portamento in the upcoming update if there's any. Violin 1 has the most complete portamento feature. Violin 2 has none. Viola and Cello only have portamento on the higher registers. Haven't tested Bass but i don't it's either on the higher registers or also non (perhaps portamento on bass is rather rare???)


 Isn't it hard to play Violin 1 without portamento? Usually vst instruments play portamento on high velocities and this one is playing on low velocities. Is there a way to change that? Or change velocity level? I oftenly play portamento accidentally.


----------



## willbedford (Oct 12, 2016)

zeng said:


> Isn't it hard to play Violin 1 without portamento? Usually vst instruments play portamento on high velocities and this one is playing on low velocities. Is there a way to change that? Or change velocity level? I oftenly play portamento accidentally.


Click on the Mapping tab. You can adjust the velocity range for the standard and expressive legato, or disable the expressive legato completely.


----------



## Vik (Oct 12, 2016)

constaneum said:


> Violin 1 has the most complete portamento feature. Violin 2 has none. Viola and Cello only have portamento on the higher registers.



"most complete"... but not completely complete? 

I just heard it (again) in a YT-review, and in my ears the violin 1 in general and it's portamento sounds good:


If I buy this library, I certainly would want portamento for the viola and cello as well, in all octaves, but I wonder what it is that the V1 portamento is missing.


----------



## zeng (Oct 12, 2016)

willbedford said:


> Click on the Mapping tab. You can adjust the velocity range for the standard and expressive legato, or disable the expressive legato completely.


Great thanks! But I couldn't find how to save my mapping settings?


----------



## willbedford (Oct 12, 2016)

zeng said:


> Great thanks! But I couldn't find how to save my mapping settings?


Just save the patch or snapshot. Your mapping settings will be preserved.


----------



## Vik (Oct 22, 2016)

Are there anyone here who have compared the violin 1 in this library with the OT Nocturne Violin?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 22, 2016)

Yes, really like Cinestrings solo. All 5 instruments have a nice solo sound, but for me 1st violin, viola, and cello are standouts. Even the vibrato crossfade patches are very useable. I also like that all the keyswitching, velocity switching, and sustain pedal can be customized.

I've worked with Nocturne Violin since it's release. It's also got the customization, but the sound is a little further back in the room, which is great in a more classical piece. Many of the patches are more expressivo than Cinestrings as well, almost gypsy style. But for most of my stuff, I like the closer sound of Cinestrings solo. They seem to blend into a more produced piece better, and I like the individual mics to get a closer or more ambient sound (than the dennis sands mix). There aren't as many mics on Nocturne (2 solo mics I believe), but it does come with convolution reverb to match Berlin Strings if that is your preference.


----------



## Vik (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks, kurtvanzo! You mention that many Nocturne patches are more expressivo than the Cinestrings patches (having such options sound good to me), but that Cinestrings is better for your kind of music... which makes me interested in what kind of music you make.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 23, 2016)

Vik said:


> Thanks, kurtvanzo! You mention that many Nocturne patches are more expressivo than the Cinestrings patches (having such options sound good to me), but that Cinestrings is better for your kind of music... which makes me interested in what kind of music you make.


Your welcome. Most of my music is not traditional orchestral, a mix of instruments that combine acoustic, synthetic, and trailer sounds. So getting them to blend in a mix can be difficult if there is too much room in the samples (Spitfire, OT) although sometimes I still add them as a layer. For me something that is drier or can be made drier (Cinesamples) is more useful for me. But if you're going for a more traditional orchestral sound, and trying to mimic that live sound, then Orch tools and Spitfire are excellent. I have Albion 1 and One, OT Metro Ark, and Nocturne Violin and really enjoy them. I just get much more use out of Cinestrings solo, even combining the instruments to make a great small ensemble sound that, for me, sounds a little better than SCS (but clearly doesn't have all the articulations of SCS). Considering orchestral instruments are only part of my sound, I can probably get away with less than traditional composers.


----------



## Vik (Dec 23, 2016)

Two months later - I'm still considering CineStrings solo... any comments from those of you have have used this library?


airwavemusic said:


> A small but objective review. Don't expect too much from it, but it sounds just great as stated by many others.



Hi airwave, at the end of that review you say that it's the very first time you a violin like this. Still impressed?


----------



## constaneum (Dec 23, 2016)

I love the cello the best compared to the rest of the solo strings. The rest aren't that great in my own opinion.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Dec 23, 2016)

Still my favorite solo strings. Viola and cello are great, but the 1st and 2nd violin are right up there too. Easy to play, very customizable (including switching), and the extra patches (chamber strings, vibrato xfade patches, pizz patches) are a great bonus. Beautiful sound and great scripting by Will Bedford make it an amazing deal on sale. With so many issues with different developers (even OT releases are having issues these days) Cinesamples not only releases solid instruments, but supports and updates them like few (Project Sam, Soniccouture) do.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 23, 2016)

My favorite as well.

I love the 1st violin and I use the expressive legato / portamento quite a bit - a lot more than Mike P would approve 

I wish they would've give the cello a bit more of those, but then there's always Tina Guo Legato.

Here's a little something I'm working on, but haven't yet quite gotten sorted out:


----------



## Vik (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, guys. DO any of you happen to have (or have used) other solo violins which you have compared it with?


----------



## bozmillar (Dec 24, 2016)

I can only compare it to embertone solo strings, and I really like the tone of cinestrings better. cinestrings doesn't have as much control over the sound, but the tone is just so much nicer, in my opinion. I guess that really depends on what sort of sound you are going for. For lyrical stuff, I'd take cinestrings every time.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 9, 2017)

oo I picked this up a few days ago and thought I would add my thoughts/opinions -

I think the tone and sound of the instruments are fantastic, especially the solo violin. It has a lovely folky like sound to it which I love and works very well for film/media stuff.

Also, the legato scripting is very good. You can make a passage sound very realistic with very little effort.

The different mic positions are good and a nice addition. They enable you to have a massive range of variation on the sound/placement of the instrument in your mix.

The vibrato crossfade patches (using cc2) work well for the most part and enable you to have more control over the expressiveness of the instrument



There are some things I am not so happy about though-

For a start It seems like there is a strange variation of articulations/intervals available and it feels slightly incomplete. For example, only Bartok Pizz and Tremolo for some of the instruments and not others. Also, there don't seem to be many ( if any) portamento/slur intervals for the expressive legato on the viola and violin 2 which is a disappointment. I really which they had tremolo for the cello. It seems bizarre that they would leave this out when they have it for violin 1,2 and viola?!

It would also be nice to have a few more articulations (trill, col legno for example).

I get the impression that they sort of cut the development time on this or ran out of recording time/money as it just doesn't feel finished content wise. I REALLY hope that they release a free update with the missing bits and added articulations (is this something Cinesamples tend to do? I have never had a sample set from them before).


Also, the cello has a few bugs that I have found - can anyone else who has this confirm that theirs does the same? They are as follows.


- The expressive/portamento (slur) transition on the Cello True Legato patch between middle C and Eb above middle C is out of tune and sounds really bad! This can be remedied by just making sure the regular legato interval is triggered but it is shame the slur transition cannot currently be used.

-Again on the Cello True Legato patch, if you select infinite sustains to "Always on" you can't play in the very high register (top 4 or 5 notes as the notes simply do not play or cut off very early. It is almost like there are no infinite sustain samples for those notes or something). If you do attempt to play them it almost sounds like a small sample triggers as you release the note as well. It is very odd. This doesn’t seem to happen on any of the other legato patches/instruments and I have tried to purge/reload samples and restart kontakt etc but nothing helps.

-Is there a way to map the velocity for the cello shorts to the keyboard keys and not the mod wheel? All the other instruments seem to have the shorts velocity mapped to the keys but not the cello. Is there a reason for this? It seems very odd.

Overall I am pleased with Cinestrings Solo and it is very usable, even in its current form, but it just doesn't feel complete to me. Part of me wishes I got Chris Hein Complete solo strings. However, compared to the price I paid, Chris Hein complete is double the price (and Chris has said on here there will be no discounts/sales on it for a while as it is so new). Also I am not keen on the tone of the Chris Hein violin from all the demo's I have heard - I prefer the Cinestrings Solo one a lot more (subjective though obviously). The articulations and control that is in Chris Hein’s set seems unparalleled though.

So to summarise:

Pros-

Beautiful tone/sound, especially on violin 1 and on the cello

Fantastic legato scripting/engine

Nice usable and varied mic positions

Recent sale prices have been very reasonable compared to competing products


Cons -

Bugs in cello legato patch

Doesn't feel complete/finished (ie all the articulations that are there, should be available for all the instruments, and the viola and violin 2 need the same attention as the violin 1 and cello in the expressive legato/portamento slur department)

Could do with more articulations generally


Anyway, here are a few quick demos playing the sort of tunes/pieces where this library will really shine (in my opinion).

Brave theme –

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ugusgesygo4a1y4/Brave.mp3?dl=0

Fields of Ard Skellige (from the game Witcher 3) –

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hoe9kwse4wg868f/Fields of Ard Skellige.mp3?dl=0

Even when on its own and completely exposed like that^ I think it sounds fantastic and very realistic.


----------



## byzantium (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for your comprehensive review / thoughts. I can't help you too much as I don't have Cinestrings Solo, all I can say in answer to one of your questions is that Cinesamples have previously released updates to many of their products, for example to their brass libraries (and recently Cinestrings?), so they would seem pretty good in general in relation to that. I don't know the update history on CineStrings Solo though.


----------



## bozmillar (Jan 9, 2017)

I agree with all your pros and cons. I have the same cello sustain bug that you are describing.

You can set the cello shorts velocity to key velocity instead of modwheel. The switch is in the Settings tab "Map to short velocity"

I do feel like they didn't finish recording all the articulations for some reason. I'd love to have more portamento on the cello. I understand their reasoning on not including it in their strings sections, but for a solo instrument, portamento legato is pretty common. I mean, you listen to something like this, and almost half the note changes use portamento, and it doesn't sound overused.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 9, 2017)

bozmillar said:


> I agree with all your pros and cons. I have the same cello sustain bug that you are describing.
> 
> You can set the cello shorts velocity to key velocity instead of modwheel. The switch is in the Settings tab "Map to short velocity"
> 
> I do feel like they didn't finish recording all the articulations for some reason. I'd love to have more portamento on the cello. I understand their reasoning on not including it in their strings sections, but for a solo instrument, portamento legato is pretty common. I mean, you listen to something like this, and almost half the note changes use portamento, and it doesn't sound overused.




Thanks for the velocity short tip - I thought it must have been there somewhere. Weird that by default the cello is different to the rest though?

I hope they fix the cello sustain bug.

Also, do you also have the odd middle C-Eb portamento interval that sounds fairly out of tune? I have noticed it also does it to Db - E as well (again just above middle C). I mean once the note is there (at the Eb of E) it is in tune but the transition sounds awful.


----------



## bozmillar (Jan 9, 2017)

Eptesicus said:


> Also, do you also have the odd middle C-Eb portamento interval that sounds fairly out of tune? I have noticed it also does it to Db - E as well (again just above middle C). I mean once the note is there (at the Eb of E) it is in tune but the transition sounds awful.



oh, ha. Yes. I never noticed it, but yes, it's out of tune.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 9, 2017)

bozmillar said:


> oh, ha. Yes. I never noticed it, but yes, it's out of tune.



Glad it is not just me!

I have written them a support note about these bugs so hopefully they either already know about them or will add them to the list for a future update (which will hopefully be fairly soon as it has been out 6 months+ already)


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 9, 2017)

Anybody else have trouble with medium tempo or fast legato (i.e. pedal down), particularly on vln 1? It's as if the release samples get stuck, or something, and I get this big lag. Ports also don't behave reliably. I'm on latest Kontakt full and using latest Logic pro x on OS 10.10.5. Lots of RAM. Samples are streaming from an SSD that other samples are streaming from OK. I've lowered the voice count on my Kontakt instance, btw, which helps with Albion One. 

I find that the only way I can get semi-acceptable results is to slow the tempo down a lot and play the parts in very slowly. Maybe it's my slovenly technique causing problems up-to-tempo (or close to), but I'm not convinced. Other libraries don't do this. Shorts are fine of course. It's the legato engine. I have fiddled with the Speed dial and sample start, and that doesn't yield the best results.

Oh well, I will continue to troubleshoot and will figure it out at some point. Just wondering if anyone else had this feeling of samples not streaming fast enough or getting tangled up in themselves, particularly on Vln 1. 

I know this could be operator error, but I have a feeling it's not.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 12, 2017)

I got a very odd reply from Cinesamples to my support request regarding the bugs and intervals/articulations today. Re the portamento intervals they said :

_"Thank you for reaching out! CineStrings SOLO was designed to preserve the intention and expression of the individual players. The Violin 1 player used a lot of portamento, as did the Solo Cellist, while the Violin 2 and Viola do not. We tried many different options and these are the best sounding for our method of sampling."_

This does not make any sense to me. As a composer's tool you should be able to call upon what sort of interval you want, not just what the player randomly decided to play in the recording session. Surely you want the opposite? You want the control of where the expression is!?

They also completely ignored the cello bugs I mentioned and also anything about random missing articulations such tremolo for cello as in their reply : /


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 12, 2017)

jonnybutter said:


> Anybody else have trouble with medium tempo or fast legato (i.e. pedal down), particularly on vln 1? It's as if the release samples get stuck, or something, and I get this big lag. Ports also don't behave reliably. I'm on latest Kontakt full and using latest Logic pro x on OS 10.10.5. Lots of RAM. Samples are streaming from an SSD that other samples are streaming from OK. I've lowered the voice count on my Kontakt instance, btw, which helps with Albion One.
> 
> I find that the only way I can get semi-acceptable results is to slow the tempo down a lot and play the parts in very slowly. Maybe it's my slovenly technique causing problems up-to-tempo (or close to), but I'm not convinced. Other libraries don't do this. Shorts are fine of course. It's the legato engine. I have fiddled with the Speed dial and sample start, and that doesn't yield the best results.
> 
> ...



I can't say I have noticed this (the tangled up/lag on samples).

I think ports behave unreliably simply because they aren't there for every interval!


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 12, 2017)

Eptesicus said:


> I can't say I have noticed this (the tangled up/lag on samples).



That's good (for you!). I'm to the point now where I'm going to reinstall the library. If that doesn't work...not sure what's next. Frustrating!


----------



## bozmillar (Jan 12, 2017)

Just for references sake, I haven't noticed any lag on legato either. It seems to be pretty consistent from what I've noticed.


----------



## JTJohnson (Feb 28, 2017)

Over a month on, how are people finding the library now? Im in the market for a solo strings library and very tempted to purchase either this, spitfire solo or 8dio Addagio bundle which is on sale for $499


----------



## Zhao Shen (Feb 28, 2017)

Jakeyboy29 said:


> Over a month on, how are people finding the library now? Im in the market for a solo strings library and very tempted to purchase either this, spitfire solo or 8dio Addagio bundle which is on sale for $499



Don't buy Spitfire Solo Strings - they are ancient and do not meet today's scripting standards. 

Don't buy the Adagio bundle for the solo strings - they are ancient and do not meet today's scripting standards.

CineStrings SOLO is by far the best solo strings option out of the ones you listed. If you love Spitfire to death, listen to their Sacconi Strings walkthroughs. Berlin Strings First Chairs is also an option. Virharmonic's violin seems to be taking shape extremely well, though the full quartet isn't available yet. Or you can wait for Cinematic Studio Solo Strings to come out, it should be making a splash any day now.

And do not, I repeat *do not EVER *think about buying the Hollywood Solo Strings (harp not included, I hear it is quite good). They are an honestly laughable attempt to drive sales by sticking a well-respected series name onto a library with disgustingly poor scripting.


----------



## JTJohnson (Feb 28, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> Don't buy Spitfire Solo Strings - they are ancient and do not meet today's scripting standards.
> 
> Don't buy the Adagio bundle for the solo strings - they are ancient and do not meet today's scripting standards.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice. I know the SSS are pretty old now but do still sound good to my ears but point taken. The Addagio seem a bit overwhelming to me too so i wasnt keen on those either.

I do like the Spitfire products and try to stay with them but I don't think the Sacconi or London strings suit my needs.

My search for new solo strings started when i heard the CS Tina Guo Cello and loved the tone so i think the logical step would be to stay with CS. Any experience on how these blend with Spitfire Albion or Symphony Strings?

Also just for shits and giggles has anyone had any experience with the Macarbe Strings? (Check them out) Interface looks a little simple but it sounds pretty nice to my ears.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Feb 28, 2017)

I bought Cinestrings Solo about 5 weeks ago and i really love this library.  The Solo violin is fantastic and i use it a lot. It is very playable and it just sound so right at least in my ears. I also have solo violin from 8dio and i think it sounds good to, very different from Cinesamples. Nice, but it take much more time to make it sound great. Bohemian violin is also a really great library i use a lot


----------



## JTJohnson (Feb 28, 2017)

Ultraxenon said:


> I bought Cinestrings Solo about 5 weeks ago and i really love this library. The Solo violin is fantastic and i use it a lot. It is very playable and it just sound so right at least in my ears. I also have solo violin from 8dio and i think it sounds good to, very different from Cinesamples. Nice, but it take much more time to make it sound great. Bohemian violin is also a really great library i use a lot


Do you actually use them as solo instrunts or have them soaring over the orchestra and if so what libraries are you mixing them with? I think from the comments CSS is a solid choice and if there is any bugs they should be ironed in the future knowing CS. Bohemian Violin is something i'm not too familiar with so will look into. In CSS is there any ostinatum machine, runs, trills etc?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 28, 2017)

Also like Cinestrings Solo over every other solo string library. The different mics allow you to get a solid studio sound as well as ambient "in orchestra" perspective. The tone of 1st and 2nd are different but good, and I love the cello and viola (I don't know of any another that I like), the bass is great for bowed, but there are better piccato basses out there. The customizable controls are fantastic. Definitely worth the purchase. Does not have am ostinatum, but I've used it with fast, changing midi and slower, flowing lines, they all do very well and better than Tina Guo Cello IMHO. They mix well with Cinestrings Core, Hollywood Strings, CSS, and Albion 1 (with some verb) for more detail in the lines.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Feb 28, 2017)

JTJohnson said:


> Do you actually use them as solo instrunts or have them soaring over the orchestra and if so what libraries are you mixing them with? I think from the comments CSS is a solid choice and if there is any bugs they should be ironed in the future knowing CS. Bohemian Violin is something i'm not too familiar with so will look into. In CSS is there any ostinatum machine, runs, trills etc?


I use it as solo instrument most of the time, but it is nice to blend it in the full orchestra (Cinestrings Core) to get even better and more realistic sound. I also like the viola and cello. I have Tina Guo cello as well, and i think Tina has a fuller sound, but i ended up with Cinestrings solo cello on my two recent project. Thats because it fits better in a full orchestra and you have a lot more options like for example bow change. I haven't noticed any bugs yet and i have to say the portamento on the violin is just amazing


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Mar 1, 2017)

Unless my ears deceive me, there's no fingered legato? How can this library be taken seriously with only bow changes?


----------



## Ultraxenon (Mar 1, 2017)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Unless my ears deceive me, there's no fingered legato? How can this library be taken seriously with only bow changes?


Im not a violin player, but i think the Adaptive Legato in Cinestrings solo works really great and sounds very natural to me.


----------



## JTJohnson (Mar 1, 2017)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Unless my ears deceive me, there's no fingered legato? How can this library be taken seriously with only bow changes?


I watched the official walkthrough again yesterday and he does mention the reason behind it. Don't quote me but he said something along the lines of they tried all types of legato and fingered legato just sounds "really really bad", sure that's what he actually said. I think the point he is making is there is a huge difference between playing an actual violin and playing one through a midi keyboard. Watch the video and he explains their reasoning behind it.

I think it sounds great but then again im not a classical string player. I am a guitar player though and trying to get the vibrato of say BB King in a library is impossible. I think CS have a great job of making a great sounding library and that's what the goal is right.


----------



## Eptesicus (Mar 3, 2017)

I think it is a good library but does have some shortcomings (as pointed out in my earlier post)

I have been in touch with Cinesamples about the bugs mentioned as well and they have supposedly fixed them - (I am downloading the updated library as we speak so will report back)

The tone really is lovely, especially for violin 1 and the cello.

Here is a recent piece I have written using the library (using violin 1, viola, cello and bass) -


----------



## JTJohnson (Mar 3, 2017)

Eptesicus said:


> I think it is a good library but does have some shortcomings (as pointed out in my earlier post)
> 
> I have been in touch with Cinesamples about the bugs mentioned as well and they have supposedly fixed them - (I am downloading the updated library as we speak so will report back)
> 
> ...



Yes do let me know how the update is. It's either CSS or SSS for me but leaning towards CSS.

The strings sound really nice/believable in that, great tone and you blended them well. Good track too, love the electronic hybrid vibe when the beat comes in.


----------



## Eptesicus (Mar 3, 2017)

JTJohnson said:


> Yes do let me know how the update is. It's either CSS or SSS for me but leaning towards CSS.
> 
> The strings sound really nice/believable in that, great tone and you blended them well. Good track too, love the electronic hybrid vibe when the beat comes in.



Thanks!

The different mic positions/mixing tools are really nice/useful. It gives you a lot of flexibility when it comes to blending them in with other libraries or just getting the exact sound you want etc.

Will update the thread once I have got round to installing and testing the update.


----------



## Eptesicus (Mar 4, 2017)

Ok, so I have installed the latest version of the library...

The infinite sustain in the high registers of the cello appears fixed so that is something

The out of tune transitions (from middle C and Eb above middle C - and Db to E as well in this register) have been made even worse though!

I have attached an audio file demonstrating how bad it sounds now. It is like they have tried to mask it by putting some awful chorus/flange type effect on it!

[AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/cello-legato-bad-transition-mp3.7641/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## rottoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Eptesicus said:


> Ok, so I have installed the latest version of the library...
> 
> The infinite sustain in the high registers of the cello appears fixed so that is something
> 
> ...


That can't possibly have slipped by unnoticed, sounds bloody awful. 
You sure you installed everything correctly?


----------



## Eptesicus (Mar 4, 2017)

rottoy said:


> That can't possibly have slipped by unnoticed, sounds bloody awful.
> You sure you installed everything correctly?



Yes. Fresh install from their own website. It was better before, but still out of tune. I don't know what they have done now but it sounds even worse!


----------



## rottoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Eptesicus said:


> Yes. Fresh install from their own website. It was better before, but still out of tune. I don't know what they have done now but it sounds even worse!


That's a real pity, I hope Cinesamples take notice of this.


----------



## Eptesicus (Mar 4, 2017)

rottoy said:


> That's a real pity, I hope Cinesamples take notice of this.



It is, because I love the library otherwise. Those transitions can make things awkward in certain compositions with the cello so it is a pretty irritating fault.

I just can't believe they thought that (as shown in my audio file) was an adequate fix?!


----------



## bozmillar (Mar 5, 2017)

Eptesicus said:


> Ok, so I have installed the latest version of the library...
> 
> The infinite sustain in the high registers of the cello appears fixed so that is something
> 
> ...




That's very strange. For what it's worth, I don't have that same issue on those notes that you are showing here. I have no idea why, What patch did you pull up to make this happen?


----------



## Eptesicus (Mar 5, 2017)

bozmillar said:


> That's very strange. For what it's worth, I don't have that same issue on those notes that you are showing here. I have no idea why, What patch did you pull up to make this happen?



You probably will have (not the example I uploaded with the weird chorus sounding effect, as that is the latest version with their attempted fix), but the original version with those transitions are out of tune. This is in the true legato cello patch, expressive/slur legato transition (so hard press on the key in the standard mapping)from middle C-Eb and Db above middle C to E. The normal legato transition is fine. Someone else on here confirmed the same thing and Cinesamples themselves have admitted the problem. They have also clearly tried to change something for those notes as well.

I am concerned that the issue is simply in the recording so it wont be fixed unless they go back in the studio.


----------



## MA-Simon (Mar 5, 2017)

I really wish Cinesamples would revisit the library and record aditional legato styles. They are just that good and playable. Would love to pay for an expansion like virharmonic does it. PLEASE.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 5, 2017)

Between *Chris Hein Solo Strings*, and *Cinesamples CineStrings Solo*, which one do you think is more realistic sounding, has a nicer/sweet timbre, and has better overall playability ?


----------



## JTJohnson (Mar 5, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Between *Chris Hein Solo Strings*, and *Cinesamples CineStrings Solo*, which one do you think is more realistic sounding, has a nicer/sweet timbre, and has better overall playability ?


I would be interested to hear someones views on this too if anyone has experience with both. I was also looking at the Embertone bundle today as well. So many solo string libraries, they all genuinly sound good. I donmt think you can go wrong with any of the main contenders


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 5, 2017)

Actually I really like the timbre/character of CineStrings Solo, mainly from what I am hearing in the demos (since I don't own them). imho. They really captured a very sweet spot with all the solo strings in this library. 

What I would like to know is how good is their playability, and how good are the Legato articulations ? I think they have most of the basic articulations covered.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi,

*CineSamples 25% off Spring Sale is here !*

I finally decided this is the right time to purchase _CineStirngs Solo _at $299. instead of $399.  

So... I did.

https://cinesamples.com/

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## rottoy (Mar 21, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> *CineSamples 25% off Spring Sale is here !*
> 
> ...


Wonderful! Would it be too much of a bother to get some feedback from you after you've played around with it?
Also considering making the jump.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 21, 2017)

rottoy said:


> Wonderful! Would it be too much of a bother to get some feedback from you after you've played around with it?
> Also considering making the jump.



No bother at all. I will post some feedback regarding my first impression of playing around with CineStrings Solo on this thread. most likely next week.


----------



## chapbot (Mar 21, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Between *Chris Hein Solo Strings*, and *Cinesamples CineStrings Solo*, which one do you think is more realistic sounding, has a nicer/sweet timbre, and has better overall playability ?


I recently bought Cinestrings Solo based on how good they sound on Youtube demos. While they do sound great I just don't like how they play. When I pulled up a patch it of course has the legato latency issue so you have to fiddle with every note. On top of that it has weird timing issues and I was really getting alarmed until I saw a "quantize mode" under "settings." That helped but frankly it's so much of a pain to have to do all that editing I won't be using this library as much as I hoped (I'd planned on layering it with a larger section.) I'll probably just use it when I need a realistic solo string part to jump out because it does sound terrific.

Similarly I found the Tina Guo library to be unusable for a long time until they recently updated the scripting - now she's showing up in my tracks quite a bit. I hope Cinesamples works on the solo scripting as well.

I have one of the Hein solo libraries and while people rave about how articulate it is (and it is) I just don't like the sound of it - too brittle for me.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 21, 2017)

chapbot said:


> I recently bought Cinestrings Solo based on how good they sound on Youtube demos. While they do sound great I just don't like how they play. When I pulled up a patch it of course has the legato latency issue so you have to fiddle with every note. On top of that it has weird timing issues and I was really getting alarmed until I saw a "quantize mode" under "settings." That helped but frankly it's so much of a pain to have to do all that editing I won't be using this library as much as I hoped (I'd planned on layering it with a larger section.) I'll probably just use it when I need a realistic solo string part to jump out because it does sound terrific.
> 
> Similarly I found the Tina Guo library to be unusable for a long time until they recently updated the scripting - now she's showing up in my tracks quite a bit. I hope Cinesamples works on the solo scripting as well.
> 
> I have one of the Hein solo libraries and while people rave about how articulate it is (and it is) I just don't like the sound of it - too brittle for me.



Based on your feedback, If Chris Hein's Solo Strings had the tone/timbre of CineStrings Solo it would have made CH Solo Stirngs close to a perfect solo strings library. 

With regards to CStrings Solo, are you indicating that the Legatos are not easily playable due to the latency ? Is the latency too much due to their legato-script ?

I have watched their video demos, and didn't notice this issue, and I have not heard about this from other CStrings Solo users. I guess I will have to test drive the Legato articulations to see if the latency is too high to make them usable for real time playability.


----------



## willbedford (Mar 21, 2017)

chapbot said:


> Similarly I found the Tina Guo library to be unusable for a long time until they recently updated the scripting - now she's showing up in my tracks quite a bit. I hope Cinesamples works on the solo scripting as well.


The new Tina legato script is identical to the CS Solo legato script, so I'm not sure why you're having trouble. The 'weird timing issues' might be just the adaptive legato working as intended, which you can disable or reduce by alt+dragging the legato speed knob.


----------



## JTJohnson (Mar 21, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> *CineSamples 25% off Spring Sale is here !*
> 
> ...


Interested in your views. Still not made the jump yet


----------



## sazema (Mar 21, 2017)

chapbot said:


> I recently bought Cinestrings Solo based on how good they sound on Youtube demos. While they do sound great I just don't like how they play. When I pulled up a patch it of course has the legato latency issue so you have to fiddle with every note. On top of that it has weird timing issues and I was really getting alarmed until I saw a "quantize mode" under "settings." That helped but frankly it's so much of a pain to have to do all that editing I won't be using this library as much as I hoped (I'd planned on layering it with a larger section.) I'll probably just use it when I need a realistic solo string part to jump out because it does sound terrific.
> 
> Similarly I found the Tina Guo library to be unusable for a long time until they recently updated the scripting - now she's showing up in my tracks quite a bit. I hope Cinesamples works on the solo scripting as well.
> 
> I have one of the Hein solo libraries and while people rave about how articulate it is (and it is) I just don't like the sound of it - too brittle for me.



I played with CS Solo strings at my friends studio two days before (he owns it) and found same issue. Sounds very nice nice, but to arrange something within mockup is pain in ass. I spend a lot of time with hacking legato speed knob and delay offset etc. It's very strange, if you play fast it's ok, if you play super slow it's ok, but if you tend to play at some normal tempo. if we can say like that, trouble begins 
After 2 hours of hacking with note offsets in midi clip I decided to stop everything and just close sequencer.
You must offset each note (before beat) with no overlapping with previous, and this is not general rule, because if you want next note at higher velocity then this rule is not valid anymore, etc.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 22, 2017)

I have both Chris Hein's Violin & Viola as well as CineStrings Solo. A few pros and cons here. 

Chris Hein's products are very flexible and there are lots of articulations to choose from. They have finger slur legato built in and it's really realistic. Lots of articulations compared to CineStrings which are way too limited. I personally love Chris Hein's viola and it never fails to inspire me on writing music which features the viola as the leading featured instrument in a track. However, that doesn't seem like the case for the Violin coz I can't get its sound sounds right even though with the body adjustment. My ears just couldn't accept it. Its Cello series on the other hand sounds very awesome from the demo and they include acoustic and modern sampled Cello. How cool can that be? Overall in short, Chris Hein's products are very easy to use with various articulations which suit various genres. 

Cinestrings...I do adore the sound of the instruments (except Cello which i keep on comparing with Tina Guo's) but it's very limited in articulations (only the basic like stac, piz, tremelos and trills <if i recall correctly, not all the soloist has trems and trills sampled. Haven't checked out that library for quite some time though>). It's really suitable for slow expressive and fast lines but not really for moderate paced passage. It doesn't have finger legato (unless Cinesamples have plan for that in future update) and it's bow change legato which kinda stands out might not be suitable for certain writings. There's inconsistency in terms of certain soloist has portamento and certain doesnt. Violin 1 has portamento but Violin 2 doesnt. For instruments with portamento, its vibrato only trigger after the portamento transition else it'll be non-vibrato all the way. Cinestrings mentioned they have separate xfade vibrato patch but if i do recall correctly, the xfade vibrato somehow is missing out the portamento function which i don't know why it's meant to be like that (do correct me if i'm wrong in this or i might have missed out something). 

If there's option to explore others, u may try considering Trio Broz's soloist. Quite good as well...

Overall, i personally still think Chris Hein's product it outstanding in terms of playability and ranges from slow to mid and fast pace passages. Bohemian series are also to be considered. it's expansion 1 for Violin rox ! such a performer based library.


----------



## rottoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Finally decided to take the plunge the other day.
Here's my first test run of Cinestrings Solo.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 25, 2017)

Of course this price is fair. I'll pick it up but owners of this product - can you get the quartet VERY organic (close mic'd) - but not lose warmth. Hope that is clear. I don't need on this upcoming project for it to sound like it is at Sony but rather Sony's living room.  Big fan of CS' GUI - built for working musicians with NO time.


----------



## JTJohnson (Mar 25, 2017)

rottoy said:


> Finally decided to take the plunge the other day.
> Here's my first test run of Cinestrings Solo.



Everytime I hear the library, I like it more and more. Getting a slight Gaelic vibe with the song, like it.

How is it blending with the rest of your libraries? And how easy is it to control the vibrato?


----------



## rottoy (Mar 26, 2017)

JTJohnson said:


> Everytime I hear the library, I like it more and more. Getting a sligh Gaelic vibe with the song, like it.
> 
> How is it blending with the rest of your libraries? And how easy is it to control the vibrato?


I find it blends rather easily with most of my libraries, and there's some Air, Teldex and other Cinesamples stuff in there.
There's patches that utilize CC2 to crossfade between the non-vib and vibrato layers, I found it perfectly decent.


----------



## JTJohnson (Jun 3, 2017)

rottoy said:


> I find it blends rather easily with most of my libraries, and there's some Air, Teldex and other Cinesamples stuff in there.
> There's patches that utilize CC2 to crossfade between the non-vib and vibrato layers, I found it perfectly decent.


Have you made anything else with CineSolo that i can listen to? I still feel like there is not a lot out there on the library


----------



## rottoy (Jun 5, 2017)

JTJohnson said:


> Have you made anything else with CineSolo that i can listen to? I still feel like there is not a lot out there on the library


Here's a quick demo of Astor Piazzolla's "Libertango" featuring only Cinestrings Solo.


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (Jun 13, 2017)

Sorry to be late to the party, just discovered these strings and found this thread. Simple question:
Does this library allow you to play note sustained, and then ADD vibrato as the note is held out? And if anyone knows other libraries (solo or ensemble) that allow this please fill me in. I've been listening to Soaring and Adventure Strings, and of course Cinematic Studio Strings but haven't delved deeply enough to find out if they allow this. Thanks much!


----------



## Ultraxenon (Jun 13, 2017)

Cinestrings Solo has a patch that you could control the vibrato, but i think most of the string librarys has that feature. But you wanted a library that adds more vibrato the longer you hold the key down. Im not sure if that is the most realistic sounding strings, but maybe you don't wont it to sound real?you just want "that" sound?


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (Jun 13, 2017)

Ultraxenon said:


> Cinestrings Solo has a patch that you could control the vibrato, but i think most of the string librarys has that feature. But you wanted a library that adds more vibrato the longer you hold the key down. Im not sure if that is the most realistic sounding strings, but maybe you don't wont it to sound real?you just want "that" sound?



No no, I want to be able to control when a sustained note's vibrato begins. I was just covering a musical and all through it are straight notes, that are held out, and then slowly bring in vibrato. Same as anything, be it a flute or whatever. Not just vibrato from the get go...


----------



## Ultraxenon (Jun 13, 2017)

tomhartmanmusic said:


> No no, I want to be able to control when a sustained note's vibrato begins. I was just covering a musical and all through it are straight notes, that are held out, and then slowly bring in vibrato. Same as anything, be it a flute or whatever. Not just vibrato from the get go...


Ohh i see, sorry, that's a bit tricky i think. I don't know any library that plays like you want, but i dont own everything


----------



## Tekkera (Jun 14, 2017)

tomhartmanmusic said:


> No no, I want to be able to control when a sustained note's vibrato begins. I was just covering a musical and all through it are straight notes, that are held out, and then slowly bring in vibrato. Same as anything, be it a flute or whatever. Not just vibrato from the get go...


cinematic studio strings has nearly instant vibrato but has buggy vibrato control, you cant go from vibrato to non-vibrato, only the opposite. 

cinestrings (core) brings in vibrato after about a second or so. cinestrings solo depends on if you use the expressive legato articulation, or the vibrato cc2 patch. cinesamples is hilarious because michael keeps going on about how much he hates portamento, but the sampled portamento in violin I and the cello within cinestrings solo for the expressive legato transitions.

i dont think soaring strings has like any vibrato control, it's mostly just in the dynamics. it sounds a lot like cinematic studio strings, but much clearer. personally i like it better but it's a one trick pony.

generally people are smart enough these days during sampling for it to sound nice depending on the dynamics which will alter the vibrato


----------

